# The Smuggler's Blues Driveler....#195



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2016)

RIP, Glen Frey!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> RIP, Glen Frey!


 Always loved that song............. didn't keep up with names much back then, didn't realize how many of his I liked!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Always loved that song............. didn't keep up with names much back then, didn't realize how many of his I liked!



He had quite a few hits.

Wow.....this one took off huh? 

We can't compete with pitbulls and cows improperly secured while transported.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> He had quite a few hits.
> 
> Wow.....this one took off huh?
> 
> We can't compete with pitbulls and cows improperly secured while transported.


I guess not............


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2016)

wonder how Dert hauls his goat around?????


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey,yawl..kin I play?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> wonder how Dert hauls his goat around?????



Like this:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Hey,yawl..kin I play?



Heck yea!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2016)

Power went out ..for sum reason... Might be a Devine appointment for ML... Just incase, I set trip wires......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Hey,yawl..kin I play?



You left the Billy thread.....it was about to git really useless and whatnot on thera


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2016)

I get dizzy trine ta keep up witchall!

I wanted yawl to know you're invited to party with us in April.One's north Ga.,the other for the southerners.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> I get dizzy trine ta keep up witchall!
> 
> I wanted yawl to know you're invited to party with us in April.One's north Ga.,the other for the southerners.



Hoping to make one or the other Dave.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2016)

Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2016)

thanks bo$$


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hoping to make one or the other Dave.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> I get dizzy trine ta keep up witchall!
> 
> I wanted yawl to know you're invited to party with us in April.One's north Ga.,the other for the southerners.


Dave, darlin', they ain't no keeping up wiff this bunch, just jump in any time you wants to!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2016)

Fixing to lock up, gonna be too busy tomorrow to check in, hopefully see y'all Thursday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2016)

Another day put to rest at semi-paying job now to do the unpaid but rewarding chores at home.    Dry wall is on the agenda this afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2016)

Snow is bout gone. I hope I never see another snow flake in my life.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Snow is bout gone. I hope I never see another snow flake in my life.



Do not go into the winter weather thread with that attitude; they will give you a beat down


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2016)

call you satan and things of that nature


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> call you satan and things of that nature



Let them spend five days not being able to get out of their driveway and they will change their mind about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2016)

Specially when you run out of beer on the first day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Evening everyone. That would be tough BO$$!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Fixing to lock up, gonna be too busy tomorrow to check in, hopefully see y'all Thursday.


mine too, new payroll sheet to learn............


gobbleinwoods said:


> Another day put to rest at semi-paying job now to do the unpaid but rewarding chores at home.    Dry wall is on the agenda this afternoon.


git'er done!


KyDawg said:


> Snow is bout gone. I hope I never see another snow flake in my life.


move back to Gawja!


KyDawg said:


> Specially when you run out of beer on the first day.


bad planning on your part, bo$$!


Moonpie1 said:


> Evening everyone. That would be tough BO$$!!!




Later Folks!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Let them spend five days not being able to get out of their driveway and they will change their mind about it.





KyDawg said:


> Specially when you run out of beer on the first day.



Ouch!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2016)

Bo$$ shoulda bought da Beast..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, no hawgz were harmed on the trip to da farm.  Idjit partner let one loose outta the trap and tried  to shoot, and that pig ran like it was on fire...


He wanted to give it a "sporting chance." 



But da likker was free and flowing well !!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> He had quite a few hits.
> 
> Wow.....this one took off huh?
> 
> We can't compete with pitbulls and cows improperly secured while transported.



Ya gotta knock em out first! Then ya don't need to strap em down!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting rifles out of the gun safe and found $1100 stuck in a brick of .22's !! Musta stuck it in there awhile back??




Well dang Quack, I have been looking for that $1100 for several months now.  I remember now that I folded it up and put it in that brick of 22's that I bought for you at Cabelas last year.  I have searched high and low for it and couldn't figure out just what in the heck I did with it.  Most of the time that I hide money, I can easily remember it with no problem.  But I am slipping somewhat lately because I realized that I had lost my Sam's Club card and I had to get a new one about an hour ago so that I could check out with a cart full of items.   

I appreciate you holding my money for me as I will be glad to stop by and give Ms Dawn a big hug and then get my wad of cash back from you.  Now, I might be able to buy some breakfast for my Daughter and me come Saturday morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well dang Quack, I have been looking for that $1100 for several months now.  I remember now that I folded it up and put it in that brick of 22's that I bought for you at Cabelas last year.  I have searched high and low for it and couldn't figure out just what in the heck I did with it.  Most of the time that I hide money, I can easily remember it with no problem.  But I am slipping somewhat lately because I realized that I had lost my Sam's Club card and I had to get a new one about an hour ago so that I could check out with a cart full of items.
> 
> I appreciate you holding my money for me as I will be glad to stop by and give Ms Dawn a big hug and then get my wad of cash back from you.  Now, I might be able to buy some breakfast for my Daughter and me come Saturday morning.



I think I remember you telling me about that EE.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2016)

Evening, ya'll been busy the last few days


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Howdy Wy. You still on days?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2016)

Evenin Wy, and Moon.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 26, 2016)

Is this legal


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Is this legal



Only if you don't get caught.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy. You still on days?



No sir started back on nights tonite


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Anybody up and stirring on hump day? How bout the night crew? Continued prayer for your wife today Jason.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Anybody up and stirring on hump day? How bout the night crew? Continued prayer for your wife today Jason.



I am up and wore out the refresh button trying to make the white screen disappear.     Did give me time to make some coffee however.

Agree to the continued prayers for you blood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Morning Gobble and fresh brewed coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2016)

howdy moonbro.

wonder where the night crew is?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well dang Quack, I have been looking for that $1100 for several months now.  I remember now that I folded it up and put it in that brick of 22's that I bought for you at Cabelas last year.  I have searched high and low for it and couldn't figure out just what in the heck I did with it.  Most of the time that I hide money, I can easily remember it with no problem.  But I am slipping somewhat lately because I realized that I had lost my Sam's Club card and I had to get a new one about an hour ago so that I could check out with a cart full of items.
> 
> I appreciate you holding my money for me as I will be glad to stop by and give Ms Dawn a big hug and then get my wad of cash back from you.  Now, I might be able to buy some breakfast for my Daughter and me come Saturday morning.



Quack, I'm just trying to jog your memory.  Now does  this look familiar to you now???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2016)

Good Morning Wycliff, Moonpie and Gobblin.  Happy HUMP DAY to all of you.

Sure wish that Quack would hurry up and wake up and give me my money back !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2016)

EE, you in the printing biz again?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 27, 2016)

Good morning everyone, I hope all goes well for BOG's wife today. Know that ya'll are still in our prayers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, you in the printing biz again?




Maybe !!!!!  

Just trying to save a little "Cold Cash" for a rainy day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2016)

Blood, I see you are in the house.  Just know that my Prayers are with you and your bride and the entire family  in hopes that things will go well today and every day in the future for your family too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Maybe !!!!!
> 
> Just trying to save a little "Cold Cash" for a rainy day.



They are on to you in Carrollton.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Morning EE and Wy. EE that may be a tough retrieval with Quack. Good luck on that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2016)

I need the buck 98 so off to work I go.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I need the buck 98 so off to work I go.




Dang, you got another raise !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2016)

Live from da waiting room! 
If anyone is around kennestone hospital ... Drop me a sausage egg biscuit off on the green hall!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from da waiting room!
> If anyone is around kennestone hospital ... Drop me a sausage egg biscuit off on the green hall!



Prayers for your wife, bog! 

Morning folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Prayers for your wife, bog!
> 
> Morning folks!



Thanks brother...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from da waiting room!
> If anyone is around kennestone hospital ... Drop me a sausage egg biscuit off on the green hall!


's with ya'll...........

Mernin Folks!

Anyone heard from the hawtnetts???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> 's with ya'll...........
> 
> Mernin Folks!
> 
> Anyone heard from the hawtnetts???



I got'em bowf at my house... Da man hawnet is werkin inda yard... Da woman hawnet is werkin inda house moppin an what not!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I got'em bowf at my house... Da man hawnet is werkin inda yard... Da woman hawnet is werkin inda house moppin an what not!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I got'em bowf at my house... Da man hawnet is werkin inda yard... Da woman hawnet is werkin inda house moppin an what not!


can ya lend them to me when they're through at your place, please?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from da waiting room!
> If anyone is around kennestone hospital ... Drop me a sausage egg biscuit off on the green hall!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I got'em bowf at my house... Da man hawnet is werkin inda yard... Da woman hawnet is werkin inda house moppin an what not!



Workin me tadeaf.
 contiue for ya'll Blood. 
Oral surgeon gots to get the OK from Cody's heart doctor fore they can cut that toof out. 
I know it just procedure, but Cody is none too happy about it. Said they just did that HUGE surgery and now they can't even get a toof out.
I saw the xray and the root of the toof is showing. I know that's gotta hurt like the dickens.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



Whatchu going back to school to study
Awesome for you!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Workin me tadeaf.
> contiue for ya'll Blood.
> Oral surgeon gots to get the OK from Cody's heart doctor fore they can cut that toof out.
> I know it just procedure, but Cody is none too happy about it. Said they just did that HUGE surgery and now they can't even get a toof out.
> I saw the xray and the root of the toof is showing. I know that's gotta hurt like the dickens.


dang!!  Bless his heart!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Workin me tadeaf.
> contiue for ya'll Blood.
> Oral surgeon gots to get the OK from Cody's heart doctor fore they can cut that toof out.
> I know it just procedure, but Cody is none too happy about it. Said they just did that HUGE surgery and now they can't even get a toof out.
> I saw the xray and the root of the toof is showing. I know that's gotta hurt like the dickens.



Dang! Poor Cody.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Workin me tadeaf.
> contiue for ya'll Blood.
> Oral surgeon gots to get the OK from Cody's heart doctor fore they can cut that toof out.
> I know it just procedure, but Cody is none too happy about it. Said they just did that HUGE surgery and now they can't even get a toof out.
> I saw the xray and the root of the toof is showing. I know that's gotta hurt like the dickens.



WOW, that sucks, but I understand it. Hope he get's some relief soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> can ya lend them to me when they're through at your place, please?



Get in line, I'm stickin mrsh at the bar(likker cabinet) and MrH in da kitchen cookin. I'll gladly clean up after'em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2016)

Man this place sux.... Started out jus me an anuther dood ... Now it's full up an I'm bought the only Cracka!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2016)

Sittin next to Morgan Freeman and Weezy Jefferson.... One of them smell like they ate a box of mothballs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Man this place sux.... Started out jus me an anuther dood ... Now it's full up an I'm bought the only Cracka!





blood on the ground said:


> Sittin next to Morgan Freeman and Weezy Jefferson.... One of them smell like they ate a box of mothballs!



    

Sorry blood!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sittin next to Morgan Freeman and Weezy Jefferson.... One of them smell like they ate a box of mothballs!



Bless yo heart ...at least it ain't BO or other bodily functions ....

prayers with y'all my friend ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sittin next to Morgan Freeman and Weezy Jefferson.... One of them smell like they ate a box of mothballs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2016)

Blood said surgery went well. They were able to remove all of the mass on the bladder. Said it didn't "look" cancerous, but were sending it to lab to confirm. 
Now for the next surgery. Ya'll keep 
Bless their hearts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood said surgery went well. They were able to remove all of the mass on the bladder. Said it didn't "look" cancerous, but were sending it to lab to confirm.
> Now for the next surgery. Ya'll keep
> Bless their hearts.




 

Good Lord, the drivelers and their families are fallin apart.

Headin to Emory @ Johns Creek here in a bit myself about the knee.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood said surgery went well. They were able to remove all of the mass on the bladder. Said it didn't "look" cancerous, but were sending it to lab to confirm.
> Now for the next surgery. Ya'll keep
> Bless their hearts.


got the same message, thank heavens!


Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord, the drivelers and their families are fallin apart.
> 
> Headin to Emory @ Johns Creek here in a bit myself about the knee.


you got the 's too, my darlin' Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> got the same message, thank heavens!
> 
> you got the 's too, my darlin' Chief!



Thank ya schweetie. It's much better now, but I've got to go find out what I did to it. I had to go 60 miles north of me to get in today. Otherwise, it was going to be another couple of weeks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

Holler at y'all later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Holler at y'all later.



Good luck Jeff fa fa. Praying for a good report.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya schweetie. It's much better now, but I've got to go find out what I did to it. I had to go 60 miles north of me to get in today. Otherwise, it was going to be another couple of weeks.


Better to drive a little now & know!


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord, the drivelers and their families are fallin apart.
> 
> Headin to Emory @ Johns Creek here in a bit myself about the knee.





Prayers for all involved.

Update on the better half. She had surgery. Pathology report revealed it was invasive. Pet-scan showed that it has not spread to liver and lymph-nodes, thank God!

 5 weeks of radiation and 2 weeks of 24 hrs a day chemo drip thru the port. She's into her third day with 22 more days to go. Had a rough night last night with nausea, but hanging in there.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2016)

Laneybird said:


> Prayers for all involved.
> 
> Update on the better half. She had surgery. Pathology report revealed it was invasive. Pet-scan showed that it has not spread to liver and lymph-nodes, thank God!
> 
> 5 weeks of radiation and 2 weeks of 24 hrs a day chemo drip thru the port. She's into her third day with 22 more days to go. Had a rough night last night with nausea, but hanging in there.


Dang, Laney!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2016)

Laneybird said:


> Prayers for all involved.
> 
> Update on the better half. She had surgery. Pathology report revealed it was invasive. Pet-scan showed that it has not spread to liver and lymph-nodes, thank God!
> 
> 5 weeks of radiation and 2 weeks of 24 hrs a day chemo drip thru the port. She's into her third day with 22 more days to go. Had a rough night last night with nausea, but hanging in there.



There are things to help the nausea,  puffpuff.

Hope and  the end result will be a clean bill of health.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2016)

Blood,  one piece of good news is great to hear.

Don't you wish you had a cold and couldn't smell right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2016)

Dang, prayers for all that need em.

I need a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> dang, prayers for all that need em.
> 
> I need a nap.


wake up!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey 

Got a little story to tell from yesterday that I find really COOL and I hope you don't mind if I tell it here.

Rebecca needed an oil change that she likes to have done at a paricular place so I drove her in. Sitting in the waiting room was a gentleman wearing a hat that said he was a Vietnam Vet.   I just had to walk up and shake his hand and tell him THANKS FOR HIS SERVICE. As we talked he turned out to have been in Nam at the same time I was a very young guy in Thailand. We seemed to hit it off right off the get go and we just had a good talk. Then it came up  that we had worked very close to each other back in the mid 70s and knew the same folks and actually worked in the same building we never really met. None of this make a bit of difference just the fact that this man and I had a very good conversation and after hearing his stories of what he'd gone thru while in Nam it just makes me want to say THANKS to all that served at that time and never got the needed recognition they desirve for the job they did. 

Some times just stopping to THANK someone for their service can just feel good 

I THANK all the vets but I really want to say THANK YOU to those that served in a war that wasn't popular they just did what they were told to do as all good soldiers do then and now 

THANK YOU VETS


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey
> 
> Got a little story to tell from yesterday that I find really COOL and I hope you don't mind if I tell it here.
> 
> ...


 I've gotten in the habit of asking where someone served and make a point to shake their hand & say Thank You too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2016)

Hang in there Jason and Patrice, we're still praying for ya.


EE I knew you wouldn't mind if I gave that $$$ to Dawn..


Laney, wow brother I had no idea. Thoughts and prayers from us.


Hope Chiefbro got some good news.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2016)

Cool story Mike !!



Anybody werkin with me tonight  ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool story Mike !!
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody werkin with me tonight  ???



I was going to try and work it but the wife just left for the Hawks game.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2016)

Do believe Wy is back on nights.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

Update: No surgery required at this time, thankfully. A couple of weeks of physical therapy here at home. Stretching and leg weight lifting exercises.

My diagnosis is degenerative medial meniscus tear with a popliteal cyst, aka 'Bakers cyst'.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/bakers-cyst/basics/definition/con-20023332

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

Laneybird said:


> Prayers for all involved.
> 
> Update on the better half. She had surgery. Pathology report revealed it was invasive. Pet-scan showed that it has not spread to liver and lymph-nodes, thank God!
> 
> 5 weeks of radiation and 2 weeks of 24 hrs a day chemo drip thru the port. She's into her third day with 22 more days to go. Had a rough night last night with nausea, but hanging in there.



Prayers for y'all Lane! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey
> 
> Got a little story to tell from yesterday that I find really COOL and I hope you don't mind if I tell it here.
> 
> ...



Cool story Mike, I got a soft spot for all vets also. Those Nam vets kind of hold a special place in my heart too. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there Jason and Patrice, we're still praying for ya.
> 
> 
> EE I knew you wouldn't mind if I gave that $$$ to Dawn..
> ...



I ain't got nothin to complain about Quackbro, readin all these other folks conditions, thanks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE I knew you wouldn't mind if I gave that $$$ to Dawn..




Quack, well I guess that would be OK with me.  Just give that $1100 to Ms Dawn and tell her that I gave her that as a birthday present......194 days early this year !!!!!   


I guess that I better advise the IRS on my tax return that I contributed that amount to a "charitable organization".....named "Quack's Bestest Half" !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 27, 2016)

Evening, prayers for all the dribblers that are needing it.



Quack I'm here wid ya tonite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2016)

Sleep monsta done went and jumped on me already.  Hot in this control room, got the AC on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleep monsta done went and jumped on me already.  Hot in this control room, got the AC on.



Keep the shorts on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2016)

Drizzlin rain . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drizzlin rain . .



Waiting on it, Jag says it's coming.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 27, 2016)

Sprinklin now but heavy rain from the Pineapple express due tomorrow ...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Morning dribblers. Light rain at 31220.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2016)

Morning Moonbro, drizzled all night here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2016)

morning moon and quack

wasn't raining in 30055 the first time I checked this morning but haven't done so in at least an hour.   been typing on the computer waiting to serve up some piping hot java


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Morning Quack and Gobble. Wy and EE should be along shortly. Not sure if Blood worked last night or night. Prayers continue for all of our forum family.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2016)

It is now raining, not heavy but definitely more than a drizzle IMBY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2016)

Good day all, gotta wrap this paperwork up then go to a meeting.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2016)

Mernin... Nurse BOG checking in!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin... Nurse BOG checking in!



We know you are caring for the dearest but are you also nursing drunkbro too?


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin... Nurse BOG checking in!



can I get a sponge bath please .....   


mornin' all , prayers up for all the Woodys families ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Morning Quack, blood, Moon, gobble, nuge. EE should be draggin up soon.

Coffee is good.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning Quack, blood, Moon, gobble, nuge. EE should be draggin up soon.
> 
> Coffee is good.



U got that leg elevated with ice on it ????


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We know you are caring for the dearest but are you also nursing drunkbro too?


Nope I'm at home until Sunday


Nugefan said:


> can I get a sponge bath please .....
> 
> 
> mornin' all , prayers up for all the Woodys families ....


Prevert


Jeff C. said:


> Morning Quack, blood, Moon, gobble, nuge. EE should be draggin up soon.
> 
> Coffee is good.



Mernin Jiff


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> can I get a sponge bath please .....
> 
> 
> mornin' all , prayers up for all the Woodys families ....



  



Nugefan said:


> U got that leg elevated with ice on it ????



No sir, but I do have a tube type brace on it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 28, 2016)

Well I am here and checking in with the rest of you drivelers.

I've got a unique experience since my Daughter is spending some time with me until Sunday while her husband in up in Lexington, Kentucky.  We are going to  have a good time in between taking care of my customers today and tomorrow.

I'll try to check back in and see how the day is going.  Hope all of you have a good one!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Morning Chief and Nuge. Take good care of her Blood and if possible recharge your batteries also.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2016)

Morning, heading to the house ttyl


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well I am here and checking in with the rest of you drivelers.
> 
> I've got a unique experience since my Daughter is spending some time with me until Sunday while her husband in up in Lexington, Kentucky.  We are going to  have a good time in between taking care of my customers today and tomorrow.
> 
> I'll try to check back in and see how the day is going.  Hope all of you have a good one!!!



Enjoy your time with your daughter, EE.



Wycliff said:


> Morning, heading to the house ttyl



Have a good one Wy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2016)

Planning a trip to hooch Saturday (Buford dam) in hopes to catch some trout...anyone want to meet up?


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Planning a trip to hooch Saturday (Buford dam) in hopes to catch some trout...anyone want to meet up?



mornin' or afternoon ....


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir, but I do have a tube type brace on it.




  



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Nuge. Take good care of her Blood and if possible recharge your batteries also.



Mornin' Bro ....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Update: No surgery required at this time, thankfully. A couple of weeks of physical therapy here at home. Stretching and leg weight lifting exercises.
> 
> My diagnosis is degenerative medial meniscus tear with a popliteal cyst, aka 'Bakers cyst'.
> 
> ...


 - ask Nicodemus about the cyst, he's had one of them.


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin... Nurse BOG checking in!





Nugefan said:


> can I get a sponge bath please .....
> 
> 
> mornin' all , prayers up for all the Woodys families ....


 
Soggy Mernin, Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> - ask Nicodemus about the cyst, he's had one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4 on the soggy......I'm about sick of it. 

I thought I had heard him speak of it, probly send him a pm, he's so reclusive and elusive these days. Can't say that I blame him though, as a matter of fact I envy him.

I think it was named after him, wasn't it? 

How you doin today schweetie?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> mornin' or afternoon ....



Morning time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Gotta get Jag to work....bbl


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 on the soggy......I'm about sick of it.
> 
> I thought I had heard him speak of it, probly send him a pm, he's so reclusive and elusive these days. Can't say that I blame him though, as a matter of fact I envy him.
> 
> ...


 That's how he could remember the name of it!
My ear is STILL clogged, slept better last night, but still ain't 100% yet.......... J is down for the count, bless her heart.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2016)

morning Queen!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hey you............. how's Cody?


hdm03 said:


> morning *MY* Queen!


fixed it for you........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2016)

God save the Queen!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't know what you mean......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2016)

This woman werk is for da birds!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> This woman werk is for da birds!


Can't handle the heat, stay outta the kitchen!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm thinking today is Crickett's birfday. It aint on the bottom of the page but I think she said something about it last week. Just in case.............

Happy Birthday Crickett!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2016)

Still waiting on the heart doctor to give the OK to the oral surgeon. I hope the heart doctors office enjoys listening to my voice mails.There is a ton of em.
Gonna get another nice little voice mail at lunch.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2016)

Crickett and KyDawg have the same birthday!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> This woman werk is for da birds!



  

You got your lil maid outfit on? 



Keebs said:


> Can't handle the heat, stay outta the kitchen!



Stop it, I like'em hot! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm thinking today is Crickett's birfday. It aint on the bottom of the page but I think she said something about it last week. Just in case.............
> 
> Happy Birthday Crickett!



Happy Birfday MizCrikky!!   



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Still waiting on the heart doctor to give the OK to the oral surgeon. I hope the heart doctors office enjoys listening to my voice mails.There is a ton of em.
> Gonna get another nice little voice mail at lunch.



Gimme their number! 



hdm03 said:


> Crickett and KyDawg have the same birthday!!!



KyDawg has a lot of birthdays.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You got your lil maid outfit on?


I was gonna ask the same thing!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Still waiting on the heart doctor to give the OK to the oral surgeon. I hope the heart doctors office enjoys listening to my voice mails.There is a ton of em.
> Gonna get another nice little voice mail at lunch.


 sic'em wet hen!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Coupla biskits and fried deer tenderloin with.......


Jalapeno Mustard


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I was gonna ask the same thing!!
> 
> sic'em wet hen!!



My luck, he will send me a selfie.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm thinking today is Crickett's birfday. It aint on the bottom of the page but I think she said something about it last week. Just in case.............
> 
> Happy Birthday Crickett!


 Ditto!!!


Jeff C. said:


> My luck, he will send me a selfie.


forward is yo frwiend..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2016)

forward is yo frwiend..........[/QUOTE]

X2


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Ditto!!!
> 
> forward is yo frwiend..........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> forward is yo frwiend..........



X2[/QUOTE]


  

Idjits


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2016)

I got em that time.
Heart doc faxed the OK right over.(3 days later)
Cody just got a call from the oral surgeon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got em that time.
> Heart doc faxed the OK right over.(3 days later)
> Cody just got a call from the oral surgeon.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got em that time.
> Heart doc faxed the OK right over.(3 days later)
> Cody just got a call from the oral surgeon.


 Good deal!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm thinking today is Crickett's birfday. It aint on the bottom of the page but I think she said something about it last week. Just in case.............
> 
> Happy Birthday Crickett!



Awww thank you! 


Jeff C. said:


> You got your lil maid outfit on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jeff! 

Hope your knee is feeling better. 



Keebs said:


> Ditto!!!
> 
> forward is yo frwiend..........



Thank Keebs. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got em that time.
> Heart doc faxed the OK right over.(3 days later)
> Cody just got a call from the oral surgeon.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh Keebs I hope you're feeling better too!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Oh Keebs I hope you're feeling better too!


 aaww thanks, I slept better, ears still clogged, but think it's getting better.  
Hope the Hubby & kids surprise you good today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2016)

Time to head to Sam's.
It's bout as bad as going to Walmart looking for 22L bullets. 
Have a happy birfday evenin Crickett! 
Rest of ya'll, TAKE CARE of yourself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2016)

Might as well get a crown before I go.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time to head to Sam's.
> It's bout as bad as going to Walmart looking for 22L bullets.
> Have a happy birfday evenin Crickett!
> Rest of ya'll, TAKE CARE of yourself.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might as well get a crown before I go.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might as well get a crown before I go.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2016)

Alright... 
Cleaned da bafrooms... Did da dishes... Washed some clothes (say a prayer for our clothe)....  Werked inda yard... Made spaghetti fer dinner... She is a lucky gal!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2016)

Happy birfday Krickit!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Alright...
> Cleaned da bafrooms... Did da dishes... Washed some clothes (say a prayer for our clothe)....  Werked inda yard... Made spaghetti fer dinner... She is a lucky gal!!!


 got any openings for next week???

Later ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Alright...
> Cleaned da bafrooms... Did da dishes... Washed some clothes (say a prayer for our clothe)....  Werked inda yard... Made spaghetti fer dinner... She is a lucky gal!!!



Did you keept the little white apron clean?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> got any openings for next week???
> 
> Later ya'll!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you keept the little white apron clean?



Bunch of knuckle dragging Idjits... Ufcorse I got openings... And everything was performed in Camouflage..... Missy oak to be egzact!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2016)

Evening all !!  Temps dropping some.  Headed in shortly.




Happy Birthday Shawty !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Evenin


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2016)

Evening, last one for a few days


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2016)

Guess I'm the only one working tonite, reckon I'll go read some


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Guess I'm the only one working tonite, reckon I'll go read some





I'm here, just finished up some fried poke chops, fresh collards n broccoli and some debbiled eggzzz . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm here, just finished up some fried poke chops, fresh collards n broccoli and some debbiled eggzzz . .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 865085




Looks good. Baked chicken, taters and carrots. 


Oh and a slice of cheese cake


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2016)

I'd kill for a slice 'o dat cheese cake..


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd kill for a slice 'o dat cheese cake..




You still dieting


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You still dieting





Yeah, I blew it thru Christmas, backing off the carbs again.  Lost 20lbs so far.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, I blew it thru Christmas, backing off the carbs again.  Lost 20lbs so far.



Good deal, don't know if I could go without carbs to long


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2016)

I get where I give into the craving 'bout once a week and eat what I want, just not on a daily basis anymore.




Liked  not of made it back from Deepstep 'fore that brocolli and collards kicked in . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I get where I give into the craving 'bout once a week and eat what I want, just not on a daily basis anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Good Friday morning. Where yat?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2016)

Moanin Moonbro, wrapping up some stough at werk.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2016)

Toooomo4daniteowls

Well I am up and the screen of delay has gone away and I have done some other computer work.

The coffee is fresh so wake up you sleepy heads and say niteynite to those who keep the drivelers going at least a little through the darkness


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Morning Quack and Gobble. Hope everyone has a good and safe day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quack and Gobble. Hope everyone has a good and safe day.



was this a hi and bye?

hope you make it a good one too.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 29, 2016)

Good moanin, bout time to get outta hera


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 29, 2016)

done got 1/2 the day made already ...   

have a good weekend you night shifters peeps , and a Happy Friday to all ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2016)

Good day and a great weekend to ya'll !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 29, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you drivelers.

I slept late this morning and now I feel like a huge truck has run over me and smashed me really bad.  Got the sniffles and multiple sneezes along with it.  I wonder if a quart of likker will help get me jump started today?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

Mornin to all of the above and all soon to be below.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Morning Wy, EE, Nuge and Chief. Self medicating always seems to help me EE. How is the knee Chief?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2016)

Mernin fellas


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy, EE, Nuge and Chief. Self medicating always seems to help me EE. How is the knee Chief?



Still stiff, but much better Moon. Thanks for inquiring.



blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas



Mernin, my knee hurts, can you come clean up my kitchen?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2016)

Mornin  Chiefbro, put a Jolly Rancha ona ice pack and appy to knee...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Morning Blood. You working this weekend Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood. You working this weekend Quack?





Naw sir, get off tomorrow morning, back at it Mon night.




These Lance "Dill Pickle" peanuts are da BOMB !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin  Chiefbro, put a Jolly Rancha ona ice pack and appy to knee...



Mornin Quackbro....take two jolly ranchas and call me tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw sir, get off tomorrow morning, back at it Mon night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neva had them


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Neva had them



Came out a 'bout a month ago, in the lil 2 for a dolla packs, try 'em !!



Gotta crash ....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you drivelers.
> 
> I slept late this morning and now I feel like a huge truck has run over me and smashed me really bad.  Got the sniffles and multiple sneezes along with it.  I wonder if a quart of likker will help get me jump started today?????


Go on to the doc now, nip it in the bud!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin to all of the above and all soon to be below.



Howdy Folks!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Morning Keebs. Hope your feeling better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2016)

Morning! Its my Friday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning! Its my Friday



I figured that out in the middle of the night. Couldn't remember if it was Thursday or Friday. Glad my alarm stays set. I thought it was gonna be Saturday today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Morning Mud and Mrs. H. Mine too Mud. Hope I make it all day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2016)

Just watched maw-n-law wash my favorite cast iron skillet with a dang SOS pad!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Go on to the doc now, nip it in the bud!!!
> 
> 
> Howdy Folks!!



Hey Hey Hey! 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning! Its my Friday



WeeeeDoggie! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I figured that out in the middle of the night. Couldn't remember if it was Thursday or Friday. Glad my alarm stays set. I thought it was gonna be Saturday today.



 



blood on the ground said:


> Just watched maw-n-law wash my favorite cast iron skillet with a dang SOS pad!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs. Hope your feeling better.


somewhat, ear still clogged and gotz a headache this morning, thanks for asking!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning! Its my Friday


wow, mine too!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


incoming!


blood on the ground said:


> Just watched maw-n-law wash my favorite cast iron skillet with a dang SOS pad!!!


oh no, I need to have a talk with this lady!


Jeff C. said:


> Hey Hey Hey!


 frisky dis moanin, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> somewhat, ear still clogged and gotz a headache this morning, thanks for asking!
> 
> wow, mine too!!
> 
> ...



Bright-eyed and bushy tailed!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud and Mrs. H. Mine too Mud. Hope I make it all day!


Hey! 


blood on the ground said:


> Just watched maw-n-law wash my favorite cast iron skillet with a dang SOS pad!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Bright-eyed and bushy tailed!




Keebs, sorry bout your ear. That's bout as bad as a toof ache.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, durn toof ache and ear aches will put you horizontal on most occasions.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2016)

^^^^ kang!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bright-eyed and bushy tailed!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank heavens it isn't an ear ACHE, I wouldn't be here, it's just stuffed up from the inside, I've yawned, blown my nose, everything to get it to open up but it hasn't given yet......


Jeff C. said:


> Yep, durn toof ache and ear aches will put you horizontal on most occasions.


you got that right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Thank heavens it isn't an ear ACHE, I wouldn't be here, it's just stuffed up from the inside, I've yawned, blown my nose, everything to get it to open up but it hasn't given yet......
> 
> you got that right!



Get someone to blow real hard through the opposite ear.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just watched maw-n-law wash my favorite cast iron skillet with a dang SOS pad!!!



Is she a Yankee ....


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Get someone to blow real hard through the opposite ear.



uh oh ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just watched maw-n-law wash my favorite cast iron skillet with a dang SOS pad!!!



That is a cardinal sin and punishment is upside the head with said cast iron skillet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is a cardinal sin and punishment is upside the head with said cast iron skillet.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Get someone to blow real hard through the opposite ear.


you busy this afternoon?


dougefresh said:


>


 who you, stranger?!?!

oy~stuffed~ went to the Messican place with my fav retired coworker........... I et tooo much, nap needed!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you busy this afternoon?
> 
> who you, stranger?!?!
> 
> oy~stuffed~ went to the Messican place with my fav retired coworker........... I et tooo much, nap needed!



howdy stranger had to get a temp password this time.. been to sleep and forgot old one..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2016)

dougefresh said:


> howdy stranger had to get a temp password this time.. been to sleep and forgot old one..


 write it down............

Hey, you still drive the same truck?


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 29, 2016)

yep, still have all the old ones and a few new ones..lol..

If you gonna ask if that was me at the park the other day, it was. Micro-me loves the monkey bars there and he wanted me to stop before we headed out to the farm...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2016)

Need my after golden corrall nap. Y'all wake me in 40


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Need my after golden corrall nap. Y'all wake me in 40



No.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you busy this afternoon?
> 
> who you, stranger?!?!
> 
> oy~stuffed~ went to the Messican place with my fav retired coworker........... I et tooo much, nap needed!



I am now!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2016)

dougefresh said:


> yep, still have all the old ones and a few new ones..lol..
> 
> If you gonna ask if that was me at the park the other day, it was. Micro-me loves the monkey bars there and he wanted me to stop before we headed out to the farm...


I've seen you a few times & realize it was you AFTER you got out of "waving" distance...... 


mudracing101 said:


> Need my after golden corrall nap. Y'all wake me in 40


sorry, Mandy said no............ so WAKE UP!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> I am now!


good, it's still stopped up, come on!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2016)

That aint gonna wake him up Keebs.


MUD. Wake Up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2016)

^^^ I remember being woke up at KeebsMudFeast like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I've seen you a few times & realize it was you AFTER you got out of "waving" distance......
> 
> sorry, Mandy said no............ so WAKE UP!!!!!!
> 
> good, it's still stopped up, come on!



You do realize I will be tempted to whisper "sweet nothings" right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2016)

^^^ Good Times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That aint gonna wake him up Keebs.
> 
> 
> MUD. Wake Up!



Need some backup?



MUDDDDDDD


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Jeff fa fa jumped in on me.

Ya'll have a good weekend! Gonna be pretty weather!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^ Good Times.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 29, 2016)

Sup chief


----------



## bigelow (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey drivelers, 

 its Friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Hey drivelers,
> 
> its Friday





Afternoon bigs!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^ I remember being woke up at KeebsMudFeast like that.





Jeff C. said:


> You do realize I will be tempted to whisper "sweet nothings" right?


 it will be encouraged too!


bigelow said:


> Hey drivelers,
> 
> its Friday


Thank Heavens it is!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> it will be encouraged too!
> 
> Thank Heavens it is!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>




Ok, you nice folks have a great weekend!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2016)

It is officially the weekend at 30055.   Whooooohoooooooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is officially the weekend at 30055.   Whooooohoooooooo



A hoop and holler is a good way to start it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa jumped in on me.
> 
> Ya'll have a good weekend! Gonna be pretty weather!






"Jeff fa fa jumped in on me..."


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thankfully, as the day progressed, I started feeling better and my Daughter and I spent the entire day together here in Augusta today eating some lunch, running some errands, and doing a little shopping together.

My Daughter's husband and several of his friends are spending a few days in Kentucky.  They are on a "Bachelor Party" long weekend of sorts.  They also stopped yesterday at Bass Pro Shop in Kodak, Tennessee and enjoyed some fun things as well while heading northward toward Lexington.  Today, they visited three distilleries and earlier this morning, Allison got a video of her husband dipping a couple of bottles of "Maker's Mark" Bourbon as he actually did the process of red wax-sealing these two bottles with his special mark on it.  He will be bringing these two back home as a keepsake.

I guess that it is great to have  friends that you have grown up with and be able to share fun moments with especially right before they ultimately tie the knot and begin to have a family of their own.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Jeff fa fa jumped in on me..."



 

I warned them right off the bat dis moanin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thankfully, as the day progressed, I started feeling better and my Daughter and I spent the entire day together here in Augusta today eating some lunch, running some errands, and doing a little shopping together.
> 
> My Daughter's husband and several of his friends are spending a few days in Kentucky.  They are on a "Bachelor Party" long weekend of sorts.  They also stopped yesterday at Bass Pro Shop in Kodak, Tennessee and enjoyed some fun things as well while heading northward toward Lexington.  Today, they visited three distilleries and earlier this morning, Allison got a video of her husband dipping a couple of bottles of "Maker's Mark" Bourbon as he actually did the process of red wax-sealing these two bottles with his special mark on it.  He will be bringing these two back home as a keepsake.
> 
> I guess that it is great to have  friends that you have grown up with and be able to share fun moments with especially right before they ultimately tie the knot and begin to have a family of their own.



Sounds like you and Allison spent some quality one on one, EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thankfully, as the day progressed, I started feeling better and my Daughter and I spent the entire day together here in Augusta today eating some lunch, running some errands, and doing a little shopping together.
> 
> My Daughter's husband and several of his friends are spending a few days in Kentucky.  They are on a "Bachelor Party" long weekend of sorts.  They also stopped yesterday at Bass Pro Shop in Kodak, Tennessee and enjoyed some fun things as well while heading northward toward Lexington.  Today, they visited three distilleries and earlier this morning, Allison got a video of her husband dipping a couple of bottles of "Maker's Mark" Bourbon as he actually did the process of red wax-sealing these two bottles with his special mark on it.  He will be bringing these two back home as a keepsake.
> 
> I guess that it is great to have  friends that you have grown up with and be able to share fun moments with especially right before they ultimately tie the knot and begin to have a family of their own.



good times.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I warned them right off the bat dis moanin!



Have you talked blood into sending them his MIL?   







bat MIL bad I know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thankfully, as the day progressed, I started feeling better and my Daughter and I spent the entire day together here in Augusta today eating some lunch, running some errands, and doing a little shopping together.
> 
> My Daughter's husband and several of his friends are spending a few days in Kentucky.  They are on a "Bachelor Party" long weekend of sorts.  They also stopped yesterday at Bass Pro Shop in Kodak, Tennessee and enjoyed some fun things as well while heading northward toward Lexington.  Today, they visited three distilleries and earlier this morning, Allison got a video of her husband dipping a couple of bottles of "Maker's Mark" Bourbon as he actually did the process of red wax-sealing these two bottles with his special mark on it.  He will be bringing these two back home as a keepsake.
> 
> I guess that it is great to have  friends that you have grown up with and be able to share fun moments with especially right before they ultimately tie the knot and begin to have a family of their own.


That's awesome. I bet the guys are having fun. You should feel honored your baby girl wanted to be with her daddy  
Cody and futuregrandbabymama had to postpone their wedding for a while. He already calls her, "his wife". 
H22 don't mind. They are in the kitchen talking guns right now. 


Jeff C. said:


> I warned them right off the bat dis moanin!



Sho did. First thing this mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2016)

Time to ger 'er done !!  Comeon 7am !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to ger 'er done !!  Comeon 7am !!!



Knock'er out, Quackbro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to ger 'er done !!  Comeon 7am !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2016)

Need to holla at my Bloodbro tomorrow when I get up from my nappy nap, and mix me a dranky drank..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2016)

Well it is the weekend and I have some fresh coffee for the early risers today.





This will be Quack in about two hours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is the weekend and I have some fresh coffee for the early risers today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it looks like I will be joining you for a fresh cup. Mornin gobblin, thanks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2016)

morning Chief.   Once it warms up today I am going to chase a golf ball around the pasture today.   What's you up to?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief.   Once it warms up today I am going to chase a golf ball around the pasture today.   What's you up to?



Not a whole lot gobblin. I've got to shop for a new all in one printer, mine bit the dust. Any suggestions?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Not a whole lot gobblin. I've got to shop for a new all in one printer, mine bit the dust. Any suggestions?



Nope.   I have tried two or three and never like the product.   I have a scanner and a printer now but have the space to have both.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope.   I have tried two or three and never like the product.   I have a scanner and a printer now but have the space to have both.



I could probably repair this one if I wanted to fool with it. It won't power up, so I figure the power supply died in it. Doubt it's even worth it, just a lexmark all in one. I think they got out of the home printer business anyway.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I could probably repair this one if I wanted to fool with it. It won't power up, so I figure the power supply died in it. Doubt it's even worth it, just a lexmark all in one. I think they got out of the home printer business anyway.



They sort of make them disposable don't they?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They sort of make them disposable don't they?



Yessir, the $$$ is in the ink.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, the $$$ is in the ink.



I now went with a laser jet for that reason.   More on the front end but long term savings.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I now went with a laser jet for that reason.   More on the front end but long term savings.




Yep, I just looked at Consumer Reports video on the differences.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, I just looked at Consumer Reports video on the differences.



Who knows if they are still made but I have a hp 1006 in my office and a hp 1022 in the wife's and both have worked flawlessly for 4 years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who knows if they are still made but I have a hp 1006 in my office and a hp 1022 in the wife's and both have worked flawlessly for 4 years.



I've had that lexmark for quite a few years, just wouldn't power on one day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2016)

Morning bro's !!!  



juanmohowa !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!!
> 
> 
> 
> juanmohowa !!



Mornin Quackbro....wrap it up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2016)

How's the knee Chief ???




Thought about doing sumpin a lil different for vacation this year and rent a house boat on Lanier . . 



Holy CRAP they're HIGH !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2016)

Good day all, hit 'em skraight Coffebro, ice 'er down Chiefbro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How's the knee Chief ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was just looking at the Baker's cyst link I posted in here back on the 27th. It feels larger than it was when I went to the Doc that day. It's much better, but tight with an aggravating level of discomfort.

Speaking of House boat vacations, I've always wanted to do one of those with a few people. I looked at one, a 65 footer up on Kentucky lake, slept 10 people. Price wasn't bad if split by about three to four couples.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day all, hit 'em skraight Coffebro, ice 'er down Chiefbro !!



Have a good'un bro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2016)

Morning boyz


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Morning Gobble,Chief,Quack and Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

Mornin blood, Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2016)

morning bog and moon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Was just looking at the Baker's cyst link I posted in here back on the 27th. It feels larger than it was when I went to the Doc that day. It's much better, but tight with an aggravating level of discomfort.
> 
> Speaking of House boat vacations, I've always wanted to do one of those with a few people. I looked at one, a 65 footer up on Kentucky lake, slept 10 people. Price wasn't bad if split by about three to four couples.






Looked at a 54' at Lanier, you ought to see the add on's.  If were to put 6 peeplez on it, well, there'd be a heap 'o waves . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2016)

Here Quack


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 30, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thankfully, as the day progressed, I started feeling better and my Daughter and I spent the entire day together here in Augusta today eating some lunch, running some errands, and doing a little shopping together.
> 
> My Daughter's husband and several of his friends are spending a few days in Kentucky.  They are on a "Bachelor Party" long weekend of sorts.  They also stopped yesterday at Bass Pro Shop in Kodak, Tennessee and enjoyed some fun things as well while heading northward toward Lexington.  Today, they visited three distilleries and earlier this morning, Allison got a video of her husband dipping a couple of bottles of "Maker's Mark" Bourbon as he actually did the process of red wax-sealing these two bottles with his special mark on it.  He will be bringing these two back home as a keepsake.
> 
> I guess that it is great to have  friends that you have grown up with and be able to share fun moments with especially right before they ultimately tie the knot and begin to have a family of their own.







Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like you and Allison spent some quality one on one, EE.







gobbleinwoods said:


> good times.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's awesome. I bet the guys are having fun. You should feel honored your baby girl wanted to be with her daddy
> Cody and futuregrandbabymama had to postpone their wedding for a while. He already calls her, "his wife".




Yes, spending a few days together with my Daughter is just absolutely priceless to me.  

I appreciate all of your comments about me being able to spend some quality time with my Daughter too as it helps to take my mind off of the critical situation with Teresa in Texas as her cancer battle continues.  

Of course, my Daughter has her little dog, "Ginger", with her on this visit.  I "dog-sit" Ginger from time to time when my Allison and her husband are out of town and I refer to Ginger as the "Grand-Dog" as she loves to spend time with me because she has me wrapped around her paws as well.  Allison rescued her from the pound just 30 minutes before she was to be euthanized  so I know that Ginger is a very fortunate little dog for sure.  Below is a photo of Ginger.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice morning in the woods...  Had 2 squirrels in range of the 410 but didn't want to break the silence of such a beautiful morning! I also have my eye on a nice chunk of fat lighter ... This will most likely be what I carry back home with me ..lol


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 30, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  I hope that everyone has a safe weekend and will be able to enjoy some sunshine for a change. 

Allison and I are going to eat a late breakfast at "The Evan's Diner" this morning as she has looked forward to going there for a few years now BUT it was never convenient to do so until today.

This little restaurant has the very best breakfast anywhere and it is super cheap.  As in, $ 5.71 total for two scrambled eggs, grits, two pieces of bacon and a piece of link sausage, toast, jellies, syrup, and a glass of ice water to drink.  The above is my normal breakfast there on Saturday or Sunday mornings when I can be there.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 30, 2016)

Morning folks

Got a little dusting of snow yesterday but warmed up into the 30s then dropped below freezin last night makin things slicker then snot on a door knob this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning boyz





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Got a little dusting of snow yesterday but warmed up into the 30s then dropped below freezin last night makin things slicker then snot on a door knob this morning



Warmin up nicely here, wasn't that cold to begin with, feels more like early spring.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Morning EE and LML's. Thinking about hitting the lake this afternoon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2016)

Put another coat of stain on the front porch. Looks nice! Gotta get the outside honey do list knocked out before hot weather... I'm done when the heat and humidity set in!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 30, 2016)

I WANT to find this guy next year


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I WANT to find this guy next year



Aahh I'd rather have a cold hamburger.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2016)

Yep


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Aahh I'd rather have a cold hamburger.....



Really given some thought to giving up on an elk and going out with the Hawkins and really try for a Muley like this next year . Both are on at the same time and elk are thin in the muley areas close to home. So BOG ya want to come along and be my PACK MULE


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Really given some thought to giving up on an elk and going out with the Hawkins and really try for a Muley like this next year . Both are on at the same time and elk are thin in the muley areas close to home. So BOG ya want to come along and be my PACK MULE



Sure!!! It would be a great experience!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2016)

Wow . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2016)

That was some good stuff . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2016)

Dangit, just bought a ford.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit, just bought a ford.



Da blue oval will treat you right.

Whatjaget?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit, just bought a ford.



Bout time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow . . .





Jeff C. said:


>


You can say that again. Been babysitting two toddlers.Now time to  


Hooked On Quack said:


> That was some good stuff . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit, just bought a ford.



I guess you could say that again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That was some good stuff . . .



Got anymore?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got anymore?



You can ask that again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can say that again. Been babysitting two toddlers.Now time to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang them toddlers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2016)

UFC Fight Night!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2016)

Evening, sorry I missed your call Quack


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2016)

Yall shore go to bed early. I need to find out what kind of sausage Keebs wants next month. Fresh or smoked. I got her some bacon, some country ham, and all I need to fill her order out is what kind of sausage she wants. Don't let Mudro short you Keebs.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Yall shore go to bed early. I need to find out what kind of sausage Keebs wants next month. Fresh or smoked. I got her some bacon, some country ham, and all I need to fill her order out is what kind of sausage she wants. Don't let Mudro short you Keebs.





Can I make my order


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 31, 2016)

nope he sold out yesterday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2016)

Well boss we might turn in early or we might have other activities.

A little warmer today.  But I still made coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well boss we might turn in early or we might have other activities.
> 
> A little warmer today.  But I still made coffee.



Mornin Kemosabe......looks like you were the lone ranger today.

I will gladly partake in a cup of hot coffee. Make any hole in one's yesterday?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Kemosabe......looks like you were the lone ranger today.
> 
> I will gladly partake in a cup of hot coffee. Make any hole in one's yesterday?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

Mornin Moon, what's on the agenda for today?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2016)

Mernin fellas


----------



## cramer (Jan 31, 2016)

Morning BOG, Chief , Moon & G
Thanks for the coffee G

Is hole in one code for doughnuts today?
Where's double E?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

Yo blood, how's the wonderful wife?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning BOG, Chief , Moon & G
> Thanks for the coffee G
> 
> Is hole in one code for doughnuts today?
> Where's double E?



Howdy cramer, EE's getting that much needed beauty sleep.....I can assure you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning BOG, Chief , Moon & G
> Thanks for the coffee G
> 
> Is hole in one code for doughnuts today?
> Where's double E?



if you want


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2016)

howdy bog and moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Morning Blood and Cramer. Chief I'm gonna worry me some fish today. Hopefully I can trick some into biting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and Cramer. Chief I'm gonna worry me some fish today. Hopefully I can trick some into biting.



Good luck, Moon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

Daughter's Birfday today, we are going to do dinner and cake here for her.

Good Lord.....can't believe she's 26 yrs old today!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Daughter's Birfday today, we are going to do dinner and cake here for her.
> 
> Good Lord.....can't believe she's 26 yrs old today!




Nice, wish her a happy birthday,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 31, 2016)

Happy Sunday morning to you Moonpie, Gooblin, Jeff, Cramer and to the rest of you drivelers today.

I had a bunch of things to get done early this morning such as packing clothes etc to hit the road to Tennessee.  I've got to be in Chattanooga at 7:30 AM tomorrow so I'm going to hit the road later this afternoon rather than leave at 2 AM tomorrow morning while I am still asleep.  


I have enjoyed my Daughter spending a few days with me as it has surely been some very important quality time for me.  We were able to do a lot of things together and eat at some different restaurants as well.  My Son-In-Law and his  friends will be returning from Lexington, Kentucky late this afternoon and he and Allison will be going back home to Statesboro so I probably won't get to see them for about another month or so.  

I was also able to share some recent bargains with Allison such as being able to give her and her husband the following items:

2- 8-pack rolls of bounty paper towels
1- Package of 600  nine-inch paper plates
10- Cans of Progresso variety soup 
1 Jar of Emeril's Marinara sauce (some really good stuff)
1 box of Famous Amos Chocolate Chip & Pecans cookies

There is nothing like trying to save some money for my Daughter and Son-In-Law.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 31, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Sunday morning to you Moonpie, Gooblin, Jeff, Cramer and to the rest of you drivelers today.
> 
> I had a bunch of things to get done early this morning such as packing clothes etc to hit the road to Tennessee.  I've got to be in Chattanooga at 7:30 AM tomorrow so I'm going to hit the road later this afternoon rather than leave at 2 AM tomorrow morning while I am still asleep.
> 
> ...




Tellem we'll miss them they'll know what we meen 

Mornin folks right frosty outside this morning sure hope the sun popa out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice, wish her a happy birthday,,,,



Yessir, appreciate it!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Sunday morning to you Moonpie, Gooblin, Jeff, Cramer and to the rest of you drivelers today.
> 
> I had a bunch of things to get done early this morning such as packing clothes etc to hit the road to Tennessee.  I've got to be in Chattanooga at 7:30 AM tomorrow so I'm going to hit the road later this afternoon rather than leave at 2 AM tomorrow morning while I am still asleep.
> 
> ...



Yep, those care packages are nice!



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Tellem we'll miss them they'll know what we meen
> 
> Mornin folks right frosty outside this morning sure hope the sun popa out.



Mornin.....Finally popped out here, not cold, but I was beginning to wonder if the clouds were going to part.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit, just bought a ford.






Backed out, just can't do it...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2016)

Cooked up some serious breakfast yesterday moanin fo my baybay.


Biscuits, fried eggz, smoked sausage, Canadian bacon, and some sausage patties.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backed out, just can't do it...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>





Tain't funny Chiefbro.  I really like the truck, been looking at it for awhile.  Price is RIGHT, I just can't pull the trigger.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2016)

Man y'all ever watch the show Barn wood builders? That show is awesome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tain't funny Chiefbro.  I really like the truck, been looking at it for awhile.  Price is RIGHT, I just can't pull the trigger.



Get a Dodge!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 31, 2016)

WOW can't believe it I got a few pics of some turks and Mule deer


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Get a Dodge!



DON'T lisen to him QUACK ya know you want the FORD 




"buy it, buy it buy it"  subbleminal message...................... ya know what I meen


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 31, 2016)

Typical LAB just got to find the smallest stick around


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Get a Dodge!





I'd rather walk . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 31, 2016)

The CHALLENGE this week is WATER  this is one I took this morning that's in the running. It's the falls at the Hawk Creek campgrounds


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tain't funny Chiefbro.  I really like the truck, been looking at it for awhile.  Price is RIGHT, I just can't pull the trigger.



Why not??..........It's not like you will drive it very much, or keep it very long??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 31, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Why not??..........It's not like you will drive it very much, or keep it very long??



Ain't that the truth   I put more miles on mine just letting them WARM up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Why not??..........It's not like you will drive it very much, or keep it very long??






Trudat, but I'm worried about the resale on the V-6??



You ever pulled anything with yours ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> WOW can't believe it I got a few pics of some turks and Mule deer



Didn know y'all had Yaks up there Mike! LOL



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd rather walk . .



You mean dodge........dodge the oncoming traffic as you walk?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

hooked on quack said:


> trudat, but i'm worried about the resale on the v-6??
> 
> 
> 
> You ever pulled anything with yours ???



v6?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2016)

I've owned a buncha Fords, including 3 Bronco's, anywhere from a '67 half cab to a '90.  Loved 'em.


GM's just have been really good to me, owned the Beast for 2 1/2 yrs and sold her for what I paid for it.  That's pretty hard to beat.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Man y'all ever watch the show Barn wood builders? That show is awesome!



Barn wood theft is getting pretty bad up here. Guess there is a big demand for it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trudat, but I'm worried about the resale on the V-6??
> 
> 
> 
> You ever pulled anything with yours ???



Yes..........My camper I have pulled close to 800 miles so far, and it pulls way better than my V-8 ever thought about.

I have 40,000 miles on it now


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've owned a buncha Fords, including 3 Bronco's, anywhere from a '67 half cab to a '90.  Loved 'em.
> 
> 
> GM's just have been really good to me, owned the Beast for 2 1/2 yrs and sold her for what I paid for it.  That's pretty hard to beat.



But iffin you never drive them they'll never break down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> v6?




Yep a turbocharged V6 pushing a buncha torque/hp.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes..........My camper I have pulled close to 800 miles so far, and it pulls way better than my V-8 ever thought about.
> 
> I have 40,000 miles on it now





You're other truck was wore out, but a dang good one I'll hafta admit.



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..  Dood just came down another $250..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep a turbocharged V6 pushing a buncha torque/hp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drop it another 250 and you got him  if he came down a little he'll probably come down another 250 worth the try


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Drop it another 250 and you got him  if he came down a little he'll probably come down another 250 worth the try






He's well below loan value now, been dickering with him for a month.



Look on the 2nd page of the S&S, 2013 Ford (Screw Cab..)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's well below loan value now, been dickering with him for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Look on the 2nd page of the S&S, 2013 Ford (Screw Cab..)



I think I saw it....lemme go look again.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 31, 2016)

Sun came out so decided to open the door and air the house out but may have left it open a bit to long it's a cool 58 in the house


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2016)

Yep....I remember lookin at it, good lookin truck, Quackbro!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 31, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sun came out so decided to open the door and air the house out but may have left it open a bit to long it's a cool 58 in the house




Why is it that in the winter do we warm the house up to a temp that in the summer that if it's that cold in the winter that  we try to drop down to????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....I remember lookin at it, good lookin truck, Quackbro!




Leveling kit, good looking tires/rims, low miles, loaded with everything but leather.  Big boxy toolbox will hafta go, replace with a low profile toolbox...





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why is it that in the winter do we warm the house up to a temp that in the summer that if it's that cold in the winter that  we try to drop down to????






Knowwhatchamean...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2016)

Took a walk around the fields today and saw this which I've never seen before.   4 or more fire ant mounds had ants  on them but this is the one with the most.  Can't say I've ever seen this behavior before.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 31, 2016)

They's bunchin up it's going to get COLD


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2016)

LML you posted a few good pics today.  Where did the musk ox come from?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2016)

Live from werk!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2016)

Deer roast, mashed taters, northern beans


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2016)

bog you probably were working alone last night.   did the beans give you the toots?

I've sampled the coffee and it is good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bog you probably were working alone last night.   did the beans give you the toots?
> 
> I've sampled the coffee and it is good.



Mornin gobblein....I'll have a cup, thanks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2016)

It is 20* warmer this morning than yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2016)

weather


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Jeff and Blood. No fish were harmed yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Jeff and Blood. No fish were harmed yesterday.




Mornin Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2016)

morning moon,

Glad you tested the waters for the rest of us.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Mainly checking the boat out. Everything was ok. Beautiful afternoon to be outside. Almost like early spring.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> weather



Topsy then turvy


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 1, 2016)

Good mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bog you probably were working alone last night.   did the beans give you the toots?
> 
> I've sampled the coffee and it is good.



That's a great first question of the day G...LOL!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2016)

morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2016)

Mornin

I typed Mronin, but fixed it.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2016)

lol's


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2016)

Moanin kids! 

Bagel wiff cream cheese and homemade blackberry jam!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids!
> 
> Bagel wiff cream cheese and homemade blackberry jam!





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids!
> 
> Bagel wiff cream cheese and homemade blackberry jam!



We're off to a good start.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We're off to a good start.



 

Mronin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm fixin to back to sleep....truck's in da shop anyway, can't go nowheres.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2016)

sure glad I read back!!



KyDawg said:


> Yall shore go to bed early. I need to find out what kind of sausage Keebs wants next month. Fresh or smoked. I got her some bacon, some country ham, and all I need to fill her order out is what kind of sausage she wants. Don't let Mudro short you Keebs.


beggars can't be choosers, but I'm partial to the smoked!  How you on pear relish?
Mornin Folks, lectricity went out right after we opened up, got COLD in this old building!  Got it warming up good now though!


----------



## mattech (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2016)

mattech said:


>


you gonna need some  with that bag...... it's salty this morning.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2016)

LUNCH CALL.........

Baked yeller rice & cheekun wiff English peas, and water...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2016)

Chile relleno casserole made with ground venison and H2O.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2016)

Can somebody please pass the sour cream
Maybe a little salsa too


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chile relleno casserole made with ground venison and H2O.


Yum!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can somebody please pass the sour cream
> Maybe a little salsa too


I have a little homemade salsa, will that work??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Yum!!
> 
> I have a little homemade salsa, will that work??



Fax it on ova PLEASE! Thanks you!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fax it on ova PLEASE! Thanks you!


 done!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> mud?


 must be making plans with OmenHokey..........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2016)

that's right; they got a big date and whatnot coming up


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> that's right; they got a big date and whatnot coming up


yep, wonder if Ms Vic is gonna go with them......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2016)

Good question; I should call her and tell her hey and see if she needs anything and things of that nature


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Good question; I should call her and tell her hey and see if she needs anything and things of that nature


that's mighty nice of you, I know Mud would appreciate it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm a giver.....it's what i do


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2016)

I been out of pear preserves for 6 months Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2016)

Time to getr done . . gotz a meeting in the moanin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2016)

Get after it quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2016)

Just tu nights this week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> must be making plans with OmenHokey..........


They always plan those things during TAX time. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to getr done . . gotz a meeting in the moanin.


Trade ya. How bout take the boy to the oral surgeon in the moanin to have a toof cut out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2016)

Old Family recipe of homemade Brunswick stew with biscuit toast and sliced maters/onion sammiches.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Old Family recipe of homemade Brunswick stew with biscuit toast and sliced maters/onion sammiches.



DANG. That sounds good! 
Erybody here having something different. Pizza, burrito, fried chicken Pattie salad. We gotz lots of leftovas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Old Family recipe of homemade Brunswick stew with biscuit toast and sliced maters/onion sammiches.





That sounds really good !!!




mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG. That sounds good!
> Erybody here having something different. Pizza, burrito, fried chicken Pattie salad. We gotz lots of leftovas.





Fried cheekun Pattie salad ?? 




Fried poke steak, peas and green beans.  Left my phone at home, didn't happen..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2016)

Deep fried some poke chops n bass fillets last night, along with some onion rangs, shrooms and hush puppies with some slaw !!  It was GOOD, no pics, didn't happen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG. That sounds good!
> Erybody here having something different. Pizza, burrito, fried chicken Pattie salad. We gotz lots of leftovas.



Lawd it was...actually leftover from daughter's birfday dinner. She wanted country....she got it. 

For the record, I had stated that she was 26........RONG!

She is only 25, my bad!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2016)

Eyerecon nobody else is werkin tonight ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eyerecon nobody else is werkin tonight ??



choot I been werkin hard


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> choot I been werkin hard





That sucks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Morning yall.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eyerecon nobody else is werkin tonight ??



I was hardly workin'    

but I did manage to pour some water into the coffee maker.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2016)

hi moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Morning Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2016)

cheap one.

kingme


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2016)

Morning ya'll, been a loooooong one.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Morning Quack. Did you fry all that in the Bayou classic?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quack. Did you fry all that in the Bayou classic?





Yessir, those were your bass fillets too !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2016)

Happy Ground Hawg Day !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2016)

Good day all, see ya tonight BOGbro.


stoopid meeting, grrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day all, see ya tonight BOGbro.
> 
> 
> stoopid meeting, grrrrrrrrrr...



don't be stoopid and ask a question.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2016)

Mornin Gobblein, Quack, bog, Moon!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Real foggy here at 31220!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2016)

Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Morning Wy.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I been out of pear preserves for 6 months Keebs.


 I'll fix ya up then!

Mernin Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2016)

Stoopid birds are sanging, don't they know it's WINTER??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid birds are sanging, don't they know it's WINTER??


 what they singin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I'll fix ya up then!
> 
> Mernin Folks!




What folks?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What folks?


 IDK..........


mudracing101 said:


> Morning!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2016)

where'd ery body go??????

I know................





































LUNCH CALL!!!!!!!
Baked yeller rice & cheekun, english peas & sweet tea........... dessert is a prednizone pill........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2016)

zaxbys' buffalo chicken fingers


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> zaxbys' buffalo chicken fingers


and you ain't shared???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2016)

They all gone , sorry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hmo?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2016)

Jeffro?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2016)

dangit


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro?





hdm03 said:


> dangit


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2016)

Homo=2slow


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> They all gone , sorry.





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo=2slow



Homo = no rocket



Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2016)

mud=rocket man


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Homo = no rocket


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2016)

Bye y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye y'all.


I'm ready, come on already!

BYEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2016)

43 posts since just after midnight last night by Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 43 posts since just after midnight last night by Quackbro.





Pitiful ain't it ??



Raining here, gonna be a fun night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2016)

RIP Dribbler.
All is good at the Cafe 356. The boy sho was happy to get that 1/2 back toof took out. 
Let em move out on their own and then they don't tell ya nothin. 
Didn't even know this was an issue. Glad we got it taken care of.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pitiful ain't it ??
> 
> 
> 
> Raining here, gonna be a fun night.



Dang sho is!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> RIP Dribbler.
> All is good at the Cafe 356. The boy sho was happy to get that 1/2 back toof took out.
> Let em move out on their own and then they don't tell ya nothin.
> Didn't even know this was an issue. Glad we got it taken care of.



Tell me about it!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2016)

Evening, just about got another one knocked out


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, just about got another one knocked out



Now you show up!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 2, 2016)

I went into a local eatery the other day with a set of jumper cables wrapped around my neck,   waitress comes up and says " Uncle Stoner I'll seat ya but don't cha start anything!"   

Skylined so I just had  to stop and take the shot. You shouldn't take this shot with a rifle but I can with the Kodak


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2016)

Well I  am home after a long one and it has started raining.   Great just great more water to deal with.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I  am home after a long one and it has started raining.   Great just great more water to deal with.



We'll take any and all water we can get, last summer things was so dry I saw a Jack rabbit packin a canteen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2016)

Mighty quiet in here tonight .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mighty quiet in here tonight .



Sup ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2016)

Waiting on 7am.  How you doin Stonerbro ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2016)

Will work for weed...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2016)

Had a power outage bout quelve thirdy ... Got everything back up but the main air compressor.. we using the backup compressor now...hunkOjunk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2016)

Hate when that happens.




Any news ??


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mighty quiet in here tonight .



YeeeeHawwwww


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate when that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully this morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2016)

Mernin kids... It's been rough around here tonight! I'm ready for a dranky drank


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 3, 2016)

had alarm go off 'bout 2 this AM , been here since then , will try to slip out 'bout 11 R so ....got first experience with the white screen ..

mornin' soon to be arrivals and late shift peeps ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Hopefully this morning



Still in my thoughts for good news.

Quack and bog,  you probably are glad to be off during the day today with the storm coming in.   Could be ruff.

Well it is morning for me and that means


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids... It's been rough around here tonight! I'm ready for a dranky drank





Nugefan said:


> had alarm go off 'bout 2 this AM , been here since then , will try to slip out 'bout 11 R so ....got first experience with the white screen ..
> 
> mornin' soon to be arrivals and late shift peeps ...



bog, make it BLD if you are so inclined

nuge,  exciting isn't it?   Can't figure out why we haven't gone 21st century so it doesn't happen.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Morning Kmac, Nugefan, Quack , Gobble. Praying for good news Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Still in my thoughts for good news.
> 
> Quack and bog,  you probably are glad to be off during the day today with the storm coming in.   Could be ruff.
> 
> Well it is morning for me and that means





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Kmac, Nugefan, Quack , Gobble. Praying for good news Blood.



Thanks guys, y'all sure are some good folks!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bog, make it BLD if you are so inclined
> 
> nuge,  exciting isn't it?   Can't figure out why we haven't gone 21st century so it doesn't happen.



didn't lock the door last night , buncha idgits ....

I need to get the camera system on my laptop so I can take a look before riding 45 minutes ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Hopefully this morning





Lemme know bro.




Morning to the rest of ya day walkers !! 


Don't hafta be back til Sat night !


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Moanin Gobble, Blood, Quack, Moon!

Hopin for some good news today, Blood!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme know bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reminder to buy BLD stock.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2016)

how is the knee Chief?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2016)

Rain has showed up on the radar in central/western GA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> how is the knee Chief?



Aggravating......she's healin up, but think I will always have a problem with it from here on out now. 

I won't be able to outrun Quack no mo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

I was sposed to be on the road home today. Missed one in Bham and Memphis the past 2 days


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Nothin but a mist/sprinkle here this mornin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Jeff.. 

Raining like Cra Cra this morning..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 3, 2016)

Good Morning Quack, BOG, kmckinnie, Nuge, Moonpie, Gobblin, Jeff, and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers out there this morning.

Monday afternoon, I left Chattanooga and I drove to Blue Ridge/Blairsville area across hwy 64/74 along the Ocoee Lake/River route out of Cleveland, Tennessee.  Dang, as I drove around the first big curve at the Ocoee Dam, an 18 wheeler driver had just flipped his truck and was blocking most of the road.  He was lucky that his truck didn't slide down the mountain into the lake at the dam.  Apparently, the closest ambulance response was from the Ducktown/Copperhill area which is about 20-25  miles away on the other side of the mountain.    I was fortunate to be able to barely drive around the wreckage and continue my trip BUT I bet it took several hours to clean up and get that truck back upright somewhat for transport and get the main road open to traffic again.


I am back home again after being on the road for few days.  Early yesterday morning, I drove across Blood Mountain from Blairsville down to Cleveland and the fog was so thick, my knife wouldn't cut through it.  It was also raining and I could only see about 30 yards at best and it took twice as long to drive across the mountain than normal.  


I ended up driving close to 450 miles just in the state of Georgia yesterday.  Once I finally got home, then I had to leave 5 minutes later and drive to Statesboro and back.  I think that I might have set a Nascar record on that trip, because basically, I stopped for a pit stop at Georgia Southern University that only took a couple of minutes with my Daughter and I was back on the road driving home again.  Yep, while I still had on my Nascar helmet and was in a driving mood, I took Allison a pair of boots that she needed BUT had forgotten and left in Augusta this past weekend.  It is amazing what us Dads will do to help our kids.  

Now that I am back, I have lots of follow-up paperwork to handle with various customers today.  I've got some price quotations to be handled and some orders to get entered and processed as well.  I surely hope that the weather doesn't get too bad today either.

Ya'll have a good day and pass it on.

Blood, My Prayers are still being sent your way too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2016)

Good morning to All. 
We are under flash flood til Thursday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Mornin EE, KMc.....stay afloat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2016)

Sure glad I'm off the next 3 days, this ain't NO place to be with the rain/wind that they're talking about.



Good day friends, I'm gonna wrap this up and head to the house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure glad I'm off the next 3 days, this ain't NO place to be with the rain/wind that they're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Good day friends, I'm gonna wrap this up and head to the house.



Have a good'un Quackbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2016)

hay ee

get some shuteye then have a good one hoq

Wind sure has picked up here in the last bit.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hope the knee continues to mend Jeff. EE= road kang, wow! Lotsa windshield time! Quack have some Wisers for me. Stay on high ground Kmac!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2016)

Good morning, gonna be a busy one today too it looks like


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, gonna be a busy one today too it looks like



Mornin....holler back @ 7 pm!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Morning Wy. Sho nuff raining at 31220!! Wind is getting up too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin EE, KMc.....stay afloat.






You ain't gotta worry 'bout those two, doo doo floats ..


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2016)

LOL.... Cat dun sprayed da maw-n-laws car.... She said she can hardly stand the smell.... LOL... That will teach her!!!! Dodadododo... I'm loving it!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2016)

morning folks.....i think it might rain this morning


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL.... Cat dun sprayed da maw-n-laws car.... She said she can hardly stand the smell.... LOL... That will teach her!!!! Dodadododo... I'm loving it!!!!





hdm03 said:


> morning folks.....i think it might rain this morning


 what makes ya think that???

 Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> morning folks.....i think it might rain this morning






Not sure where you got this info??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2016)

just a hunch


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2016)

You want to hear something good?
The mass from my wife's surgery came back as non cancerous!!! We still have the place on her colon to see about so continue praying please.... But send up a praise as well!!!
Thank you all for keeping her in your prayers.... From the bottom of my heart thank you!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You want to hear something good?
> The mass from my wife's surgery came back as non cancerous!!! We still have the place on her colon to see about so continue praying please.... But send up a praise as well!!!
> Thank you all for keeping her in your prayers.... From the bottom of my heart thank you!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You want to hear something good?
> The mass from my wife's surgery came back as non cancerous!!! We still have the place on her colon to see about so continue praying please.... But send up a praise as well!!!
> Thank you all for keeping her in your prayers.... From the bottom of my heart thank you!!!




Continued


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You want to hear something good?
> The mass from my wife's surgery came back as non cancerous!!! We still have the place on her colon to see about so continue praying please.... But send up a praise as well!!!
> Thank you all for keeping her in your prayers.... From the bottom of my heart thank you!!!



Halowfreakinlooya brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm a little happy to say the least!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You want to hear something good?
> The mass from my wife's surgery came back as non cancerous!!! We still have the place on her colon to see about so continue praying please.... But send up a praise as well!!!
> Thank you all for keeping her in your prayers.... From the bottom of my heart thank you!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You want to hear something good?
> The mass from my wife's surgery came back as non cancerous!!! We still have the place on her colon to see about so continue praying please.... But send up a praise as well!!!
> Thank you all for keeping her in your prayers.... From the bottom of my heart thank you!!!




That's GREAT news, blood!!!   

Continued well wishes and prayers for positive news on the colon results.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Really AWESOME news Blood!!! Still praying for more good news! BTW, how hard was it to train the cat? Morning all.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You want to hear something good?
> The mass from my wife's surgery came back as non cancerous!!! We still have the place on her colon to see about so continue praying please.... But send up a praise as well!!!
> Thank you all for keeping her in your prayers.... From the bottom of my heart thank you!!!



that's awesome ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You want to hear something good?
> The mass from my wife's surgery came back as non cancerous!!! We still have the place on her colon to see about so continue praying please.... But send up a praise as well!!!
> Thank you all for keeping her in your prayers.... From the bottom of my heart thank you!!!






Yesssssssssssssssss !!! 



Almost there, hang in there bro, please tell Patrice we're praying/ thinking of her !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2016)

Morning y'all, great news Blood!
Its a beautiful morning here in Ttown.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all, great news Blood!
> Its a beautiful morning here in Ttown.


update in a little while............


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2016)

Still nice, warm outside.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2016)

Whats for lunch, i'm hungry.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2016)

Maybe a chili dog?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2016)

Taco bell?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hmmmmmmmmm...?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm hungry!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch, i'm hungry.


ham sammich, chips & splurged wiff a Mt. Dew.......


mudracing101 said:


> Still nice, warm outside.


wait for it.............


mudracing101 said:


> Taco bell?


ooohhh, I'll take some loaded nachos, please!


Jeff C. said:


> I'm hungry!


I'll share the nachos............


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2016)

chicken dumplins........i be stuffed to deaf


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh....I also picked up my dry cleaning.  I've been receiving a lot of PMs asking about it; so I thought I would let everyone know here.

I appreciate everyone's support


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2016)

chili dogs it is


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> ham sammich, chips & splurged wiff a Mt. Dew.......
> 
> wait for it.............
> 
> ...



Hope you got a lot of them!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Polishing off the last of the beef stroganoff.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope you got a lot of them!


nope, he changed his mind.......... the doofus......


Jeff C. said:


> Polishing off the last of the beef stroganoff.


whew, glad you weren't waiting on me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> nope, he changed his mind.......... the doofus......
> 
> whew, glad you weren't waiting on me!




Got any dessert?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got any dessert?


 got some candy for the concession stand............ plain or pnut M & M's, Reese cups, skittles or Snicker?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> got some candy for the concession stand............ plain or pnut M & M's, Reese cups, skittles or Snicker?



Yes, that will do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Actually, hold the skittles.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2016)

skittles are nasty.  hope this helps


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Actually, hold the skittles.


no problem!  Check your fax!


hdm03 said:


> skittles are nasty.  hope this helps


 odd, coming from one who loves the rainbow........... juss sayin.........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2016)

ouch.......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> ouch.......


    

Aaaannd the rain has started in the 31750!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2016)

Da sun is trying to peek through in the 30046


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2016)

No rain here yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2016)

Wind blowing hard


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2016)

Raining here, hope that helps


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> No rain here yet


 radar shows you covered up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Tanks fo da updates!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tanks fo da updates!


 anytime, anytime at all, glad to help!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tanks fo da updates!



We hope they helped.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> no problem!  Check your fax!
> 
> odd, coming from one who loves the rainbow........... juss sayin.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2016)

Missed a call from Quack. His phone is busy now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Missed a call from Quack. His phone is busy now.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Missed a call from Quack. His phone is busy now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Missed a call from Quack. His phone is busy now.


Always!!!


Later Folks, gotta make a swim for it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Gotta go pick my truck up from da shop!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2016)

Chief be buying trucks from the chop shop!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Chief be buying trucks from the chop shop!



Maybe he can find quack a red juan wida vorumate udder da hood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Maybe he can find quack a red juan wida vorumate udder da hood.



That would be special.... How about red truck with red interior.... And ..make it a Ram!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Chief be buying trucks from the chop shop!



Chop my wallet shop!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Chop my wallet shop!



That's a given... I want Jakob to go to tech school and become a diesel mechanic.... Cuz after he moves out I hope to get me a 2500


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Chop my wallet shop!



You just might have to get off the couch and go to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You just might have to get off the couch and go to work.



I've got a job, it's just not a 9-5!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2016)

Might go apply for a job @ A&P Steel and go to work with Billy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go pick my truck up from da shop!


Was it the coil pack??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Morning peeps.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Might go apply for a job @ A&P Steel and go to work with Billy.



You speaking for yo'self?    



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning peeps.



morning moon

thirsty?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Morning Gobble sure am. Thanks. Got some sleepy heads today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble sure am. Thanks. Got some sleepy heads today.



yep.  real sleepy it seems


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 4, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin and Moonpie.  I need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to jump-start my heart.  Looks like some sleepy drivelers out there for sure this morning.  I got a lot more rain than I got sleep last night and now I am in a grouchy mood.  

I don't know about the rest of you BUT I am tired of all of this rain and I am ready to see some sunshine for a week or two or three.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2016)

Haaaay


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2016)

I could use some sleep


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Morning EE. That bacon was nasty!!!!! Hey Blood world famous cat trainer. That will teach mil to scrub your cast iron!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. That bacon was nasty!!!!! Hey Blood world famous cat trainer. That will teach mil to scrub your cast iron!



Absolutely!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. That bacon was nasty!!!!! Hey Blood world famous cat trainer. That will teach mil to scrub your cast iron!



bog, Does your MIL like bacon?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 4, 2016)

Well, well, well.  Looky here what the cat done drug in...  Lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Was it the coil pack??


 
No sir, water in the #3 spark plug hole. It's done it before on the #7 also. Seems to be somewhat common on older models when the weather stripping gets bent out of shape according to them, and we are getting tons of rain like we have been.

They manipulated the weather stripping somehow, changed the plugs, plug wires, air filter, oil change and filter, fuel filter. Basic tune up.





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning peeps.



Mornin Moon.....



gobbleinwoods said:


> You speaking for yo'self?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin gobble.....

No, I'll settle for what I got for now.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Moonpie.  I need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to jump-start my heart.  Looks like some sleepy drivelers out there for sure this morning.  I got a lot more rain than I got sleep last night and now I am in a grouchy mood.
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you BUT I am tired of all of this rain and I am ready to see some sunshine for a week or two or three.



Mornin EE....rain rain go away.



blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay



Hey blood.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, well, well.  Looky here what the cat done drug in...  Lol



Good googly moogly...... Mr Gadget!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2016)

Morning, gonna be another beautiful day


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, gonna be another beautiful day



Mornin Wy, yep I think this one is shaping up to be a nice one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bog, Does your MIL like bacon?



I'm afraid to answer that


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2016)

morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, well, well.  Looky here what the cat done drug in...  Lol



The drifter done got king


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2016)

Thought we were going to have less clouds today. I guess that's later on.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2016)

no clouds here in the 30046


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> no clouds here in the 30046



Just a I-cloud here inda 3013too


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2016)

Forgot to pull up GON, got to looking at my tabs thinkin..... what's missing???

Hey ya'll!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2016)

Mid-mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2016)

Me an the boy is killing a Hog Saturday... It will be his first time butchering a hog/ making sausage from a hand raised pig! Hope he can handle it!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mid-mornin


 I know, me too....... bills but also sponsor money coming in!


blood on the ground said:


> Me an the boy is killing a Hog Saturday... It will be his first time butchering a hog/ making sausage from a hand raised pig! Hope he can handle it!


 Sure hope he can do it.......... hand raised? ohboy!  Hope it wasn't named...........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2016)

ya'll gonna eat Piglet????


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I know, me too....... bills but also sponsor money coming in!
> 
> Sure hope he can do it.......... hand raised? ohboy!  Hope it wasn't named...........


He said he can.... And yes , it has a dang name.... I'd just called him ham bone!


hdm03 said:


> ya'll gonna eat Piglet????



Ain't no piglet... Big ole fat joker!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He said he can...._* And yes , it has a dang name*_.... I'd just called him ham bone!
> 
> 
> Ain't no piglet... Big ole fat joker!


 I knew it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2016)

Me and da Jag = Hamburglars


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Me and da Jag = Hamburglars


tunnerfish sammich & mater soup...........and water


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Me and da Jag = Hamburglars



Reminds me. We went to an Estate sale this past weekend. Look what was in the basement. 
Just wonder how you acquire one of those and for what reason


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> tunnerfish sammich & mater soup...........and water



Had some salmon last night.....purty good.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Reminds me. We went to an Estate sale this past weekend. Look what was in the basement.
> Just wonder how you acquire one of those and for what reason


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2016)

I had Arby's fer lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh....I also got my truck washed.  I know a lot of ya'll were wondering about that


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2016)

you're welcome


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2016)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Oh....I also got my truck washed.  I know a lot of ya'll were wondering about that



Thanks for the update. BTW, what color is your truck?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2016)

it's the red one


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Oh....I also got my truck washed.  I know a lot of ya'll were wondering about that



Good day for a truck wash, just in case you didn't already know.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Reminds me. We went to an Estate sale this past weekend. Look what was in the basement.
> Just wonder how you acquire one of those and for what reason


 kewl!


hdm03 said:


> I had Arby's fer lunch


I love Arbys!!


hdm03 said:


> Oh....I also got my truck washed.  I know a lot of ya'll were wondering about that


thank heavens, been worried about that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> ya'll gonna eat Piglet????






"Babe.."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2016)

Poor pig.
We know it's got a name. I bet it has a pink sweater and a pretty collar too.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor pig.
> We know it's got a name. I bet it has a pink sweater and a pretty collar too.


now you've given me the sadzzzz!








































































not........that was funny!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor pig.
> We know it's got a name. I bet it has a pink sweater and a pretty collar too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>



Blood's piglet/babe he plans on slaughtering. Poor Cookie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2016)

Home alone, what to do wit myself ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood's piglet/babe he plans on slaughtering. Poor Cookie



Why he gon kill it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Why he gon kill it?



Erybody loves bacon.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2016)

Eagle Sock Washer will share his bacon so the family pet doesn't have to be kilt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Eagle Sock Washer will share his bacon so the family pet doesn't have to be kilt



You're a dadgum GENIUS!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 4, 2016)

You ever found out that there was a bacheler party at your place and you weren't invited   25/30 showed up and they all looked the same and made me mad I didn't know about it till I got ready to go to town


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2016)

Am I on the ignore list ??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 4, 2016)

Cool pics Uncle Stoner!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Cool pics Uncle Stoner!






He can't hear you, Stonerbro's got Cheetos in his ears.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm thankin grilt ribeyes, silver quang kone on da cob, baked tater, garden salit, Texas toast fo suppa...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thankin grilt ribeyes, silver quang kone on da cob, baked tater, garden salit, Texas toast fo suppa...


what time???????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2016)

On my way!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2016)

Evening from BOGs ... porkers court


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening from BOGs ... porkers court






Run Babe, ruuuuuuuuuuuuun!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2016)

"porker court..."


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Evening Quack and Blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Eagle Sock Washer will share his bacon so the family pet doesn't have to be kilt




Wait a minute....I didn't have anything to do with Blood's hog committing suicide day after tomorrow !!!!!  


PS:  Good Evening to you Quack, Blood, Moonpie, and to a couple of other drivelers whom I am not allowed to call their names on an open forum.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 4, 2016)

You too EE.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 4, 2016)

Evening, I'm gonna post and run ttyl. Got seven off after today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, I'm gonna post and run ttyl. Got seven off after today



Don't be like hoq, home alone and not knowing what to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2016)

Evenin....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2016)

evening chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening chief



Evenin gobble......sounds like I need to go to Quacks and see if there's any leftova's.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Evening Wy, Gobble and Chief. Got some Mexican chicken in the works for supper. Made it the other night and it was a do over.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Quack sounds like he's gonna throw down tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Wy, Gobble and Chief. Got some Mexican chicken in the works for supper. Made it the other night and it was a do over.



Evenin Moon, I've got a meatball sub waiting on me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Me an the boy is killing a Hog Saturday... It will be his first time butchering a hog/ making sausage from a hand raised pig! Hope he can handle it!





Keebs said:


> Sure hope he can do it.......... hand raised? ohboy!  Hope it wasn't named...........





hdm03 said:


> ya'll gonna eat Piglet????





blood on the ground said:


> He said he can.... And yes , it has a dang name.... I'd just called him ham bone!


That's Some Pig!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's Some Pig!!



im savin you the ears


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> im savin you the ears


The dogs will love them!!

I'm hoping that sweet bride of yours is doing well!!.......Just for the record I would rather give her a hug than you!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2016)

^^^^ Chester da molesta . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The dogs will love them!!
> 
> I'm hoping that sweet bride of yours is doing well!!.......Just for the record I would rather give her a hug than you!!



That hurts.... Pig ear sandwiches are delicious!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2016)

The white screen be gone. Good cold Friday morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2016)

morning moon

yep the drag on the morning has fleeted and it is time to make some coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2016)

I need a cup or 3. Ready to get thisun out of the way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2016)

yep moon this one can't be over with soon enough.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 5, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to you other drivelers who are just waking up today.

Gobblin's coffee is hitting the spot for sure as my eyes are now open and the sleep monsters have all ran outside and down the street!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2016)

MERNIN FELLAS!  been a ruff one here at the plastic factory! Drunkbro was a no show last night.... don't mean he is in danger of being fired though


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Howdy EE and Fatback........ I mean Blood. Did you really miss Drunkbro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy EE and Fatback........ I mean Blood. Did you really miss Drunkbro?



No... It was nice having him MIA


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope that all of you will check out the thread posted by BayouBetty yesterday about Eagle Creek in Statesboro.

I love this thread and the beautiful drone scenery included in this video.

I LOVE MY EAGLES.  HAIL SOUTHERN !!!   GATA !!!!!



Click on this link:   http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=864361


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 5, 2016)

OH, am I the only person that doesn't want to do any work today ??????

I've got a lazy streak today that is wide as the State of Texas !!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok me too. I just want to watch the tube


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 5, 2016)

Build a fire


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nope EE and mtr3333 you are not alone. I'm here, but ain't feeling it.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 5, 2016)

Mornin' Gobble , Eagle Eye , mtr3333 , Moonpie ....

done got 3 hours down 5 mo to go ...

Happy Friday y'all .....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Morning Nuge. You've made a good dent in it for sure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2016)

Mornin folks.....happy Fridayyyyyyy!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Morning Chief and I see Keebs too.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and I see Keebs too.


 Busted......... 
 Mornin Guys............... Hey Bog, how'd the butchering go?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2016)

Morning!!!!!!!!! My sinus' are raw, hope i dont get the crud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2016)

I better go home and rest.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!!!!!!!! My sinus' are raw, hope i dont get the crud!


go to the doc NOW and get a zpak, only thang that's helped me!


mudracing101 said:


> I better go home and rest.


and lots & lots of juice & water........... hope you feel better!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hey you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy Friday folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Friday folks!!!


 well, did the slaughter take place yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> and lots & lots of BEER & water........... hope you feel better!



GREAT idea.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2016)

W.A.R In Ocilla is on!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> well, did the slaughter take place yet?



7am tomorrow morning


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> GREAT idea.





blood on the ground said:


> 7am tomorrow morning


 pictures are expected!!
ok, got office *stuff* to do, ya know, count the money & that kinda stuff.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> W.A.R In Ocilla is on!



AND it's after April 15th!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> pictures are expected!!
> ok, got office *stuff* to do, ya know, count the money & that kinda stuff.........


Okay


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dang Mud! Bummer! Oh and morning to you and Mrs. H. Blood we are looking forward to pics.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Nuge. You've made a good dent in it for sure!



fer sure ...

on the downhill slide now ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> pictures are expected!!
> ok, got office *stuff* to do, ya know, count the money & that kinda stuff.........



sharing is caring.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sharing is caring.


 shoulda tole me 'for I wrote the receipt!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND it's after April 15th!



What did that have to do with it????/


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> What did that have to do with it????/



You forget where I work


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> What did that have to do with it????/





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You forget where I work


bless his heart!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You forget where I work



I did forget, Yay, glad youre coming


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2016)

Dis lil piggy went tew da market...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2016)

Dis lil piggy stayed home


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2016)

this little piggy went wee wee wee when he saw Blood's knife.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> this little piggy went wee wee wee when he saw Blood's knife.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He can't hear you, Stonerbro's got Cheetos in his ears.



Now QUACK ya know I only put CHEETOS in my ears after I put on my tinfoil hat they give me better recepition when I'm trying to talk to aliens ya know the ET ( extra  -   ter-rest-of-yall ) kind  Bad part about the CHEETOS is trying to get all the orange dust and piece out of my ears  

Took Rebecca out to lunch yesterday to a new eatery in Davenport, food was good price not to bad but they could of added more on the sides but overall not to bad a place for something local and not to far to drive to


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 5, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Took Rebecca out to lunch yesterday to a new eatery in Davenport, food was good price not to bad but they could of added more on the sides but overall not to bad a place for something local and not to far to drive to



no pix of said food ....   

U know betta than that ....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> no pix of said food ....
> 
> U know betta than that ....


you know you cain't teach that yankee boy nuttin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2016)

G'morning friends !!  Had a big ole oak tree fall on the incoming power line to the house last night.  Shook the whole house.  Generator powered up in about 5 seconds.  Called EMC at 12:40 AM, they sent 2 crews out here by 1:20, spliced the line back together.  I was slightly intoxicated and had to tell them what to do...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2016)

Boss Quack.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Good thang you had the Genrac thingamajig.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> G'morning friends !!  Had a big ole oak tree fall on the incoming power line to the house last night.  Shook the whole house.  Generator powered up in about 5 seconds.  Called EMC at 12:40 AM, they sent 2 crews out here by 1:20, spliced the line back together.  I was slightly intoxicated and had to tell them what to do...



OH LAWT! smh-ing REAL slow. I bet they loved that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH LAWT! smh-ing REAL slow. I bet they loved that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH LAWT! smh-ing REAL slow. I bet they loved that.






Stumbling all 'round da yard wearing shorts and a tshirt drankin a dranky drank.  I know they were impressed..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2016)

Lookin like my Avatar..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2016)

How was that ribeye


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you know you cain't teach that yankee boy nuttin!



Bless his pea pickin' heart ....


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> G'morning friends !!  Had a big ole oak tree fall on the incoming power line to the house last night.  Shook the whole house.  Generator powered up in about 5 seconds.  Called EMC at 12:40 AM, they sent 2 crews out here by 1:20, spliced the line back together.  I was slightly intoxicated and had to tell them what to do...



good thing it was AC power ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How was that ribeye






Steak and sides were GOOD, I think..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2016)

Gonna take the wife out to eat some dinna at a good lil restaurant in the big city of Davisboro, if she really dresses up nice I'll take her to da Walmart after.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lookin like my Avatar..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna take the wife out to eat some dinna at a good lil restaurant in the big city of Davisboro, if she really dresses up nice I'll take her to da Walmart after.



Musta got in twouble last night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Musta got in twouble last night.





Naw, she didn't know anything about it, I done put that knock out sex on her . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2016)

Kang knock 'em out . .^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2016)

Keebs gonna choot me, I ain't got nuttin to worry 'bout . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, she didn't know anything about it, I done put that knock out sex on her . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> Bless his pea pickin' heart ....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs gonna choot me, I ain't got nuttin to worry 'bout . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2016)

Brunswick stew and biskit toast.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Musta got in twouble last night.



He can't remember so he's going on the safe side and take her out just incase he had done somethin stupid  he kind of sly like that after all his year of experence 



Nugefan said:


> no pix of said food ....
> 
> U know betta than that ....



Nuge it was a date thingy so I didn't even take the camera plus her old flip phone is just that a phone not a camera 



Keebs said:


> you know you cain't teach that yankee boy nuttin!



  but I still wuv ya anyways


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> He can't remember so he's going on the safe side and take her out just incase he had done somethin stupid  he kind of sly like that after all his year of experence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


back atcha!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm going to take a nap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to take a nap



Don't ask me to wake you up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2016)

Bout that time! 
Gonna build a fire this afternoon and H22 gonna cook up some deer meat stuffed won tons. 
Ya'll have a good one. 
Keebs if you don't hear from Mud....... never mind, just leave him.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to take a nap


hope you feel better!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't ask me to wake you up.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time!
> Gonna build a fire this afternoon and H22 gonna cook up some deer meat stuffed won tons.
> Ya'll have a good one.
> Keebs if you don't hear from Mud....... never mind, just leave him.


I wanna make some of those!! Does he have a recipe in the Cafe'??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time!
> Gonna build a fire this afternoon and H22 gonna cook up some deer meat stuffed won tons.
> Ya'll have a good one.
> Keebs if you don't hear from Mud....... never mind, just leave him.


found what I was looking for............ gave me some great ideas for this weekend!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> this little piggy went wee wee wee when he saw Blood's knife.





Keebs said:


>



Totally uncalled for and completely disrespectful comments.... I love it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Brunswick stew and biskit toast.



Baby back ribs, Brunswick stew, baked taters, coleslaw, Texas toast....and beers


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Totally uncalled for and completely disrespectful comments.... I love it!





blood on the ground said:


> Baby back ribs, Brunswick stew, baked taters, coleslaw, Texas toast....and beers


 On.My.Way, dude!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> hope you feel better!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna make some of those!! Does he have a recipe in the Cafe'??


Don't give him no sympathy. He just ate too much at the GC.


Keebs said:


> found what I was looking for............ gave me some great ideas for this weekend!


He marinates the meat in something over night. Not sure what else he does, but I think cream cheese is somehow involved. 
Oh, and the dipping sauce is Iron Chef Sesame Garlic. Got it at Ingles. It's the BOMB digady.


blood on the ground said:


> Baby back ribs, Brunswick stew, baked taters, coleslaw, Texas toast....and beers



Gonna be good TADEAF!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't give him no sympathy. He just ate too much at the GC.
> 
> He marinates the meat in something over night. Not sure what else he does, but I think cream cheese is somehow involved.
> 
> ...


He said he sinus trubles this moanin........... but you're probably right, ate too much at GC...... 
I gotta go by & get some egg roll & wonton wrappers............ had a lady from Vietnam that married a buddy of my Daddys in the AF that taught us how to make *real* egg rolls............. omg, they are sooo good!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Howdy everybody. The weekend is here!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy everybody. The weekend is here!!!


I got about twennymominuts............ unless I can get the guys to hurry up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2016)

Just got back from town, broke.  Bought a trickler charger for my 4 wheeler, a new DVD playa.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Musta got in twouble last night.



you know Quack



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got back from town, broke.  Bought a trickler charger for my 4 wheeler, a new DVD playa.



why you want to tinkle on your 4 wheeler?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2016)

Evenin gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2016)

evenin Chief,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2016)

Late supper, eating the last leftova hamburger......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2016)

My eyes done got slanted.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mud needs some of that wasabi  sauce for his sinuses.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2016)

good morning

brb


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2016)

Had to get the coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2016)

Gobblin, you da MAN did morning because you are the only one that is awake so far other than me and I just woke up about 30 minutes ago.

Coffee sounds real good right now so I will be glad to take a cup or three.


Now on the other side of the woods......it is T - 66 minutes in real time now for that little piggly wiggly in Blood's neighborhood !!!!  Oink, Oink, Oink, Oink, Oink !!!!!


Now, I just read back and discovered that Quack has been living the "Really Good Life" BUT somehow he was apparently too drunk to know it !!!!!  I think that I need to visit with Ms. Dawn and console her somewhat.   

Lawd, how does she put up with him climbing power poles in the middle of the night and then swinging on the live wires all around like Tarzan swings through the jungle !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Morning Gobble and EE. Slept in a bit this morning. Felt good. Thanks for the coffee Gobble. Blood should be drawing blood most any time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2016)

morning moonpie

If blood doesn't start soon it will be dark before the rendering is done.


----------



## cramer (Feb 6, 2016)

Morning Moon, EE & G
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2016)

Mornin....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2016)

Had to go to Wally World this mornin
My old alarm clock would beep at 6:30 even if it was turned off plus I couldn't see what time it was on the screen. No, it's not the old black flip number one. Remember those.
Anyway, H22 picked up one of those Buddy heaters for the camper at a great price. That thing is NICE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had to go to Wally World this mornin
> My old alarm clock would beep at 6:30 even if it was turned off plus I couldn't see what time it was on the screen. No, it's not the old black flip number one. Remember those.
> Anyway, H22 picked up one of those Buddy heaters for the camper at a great price. That thing is NICE!



Yes they are very nice! 

Tip: Always keep extra batteries for it though. If they get weak the little fan won't blow efficiently and it will run out of propane much quicker. Don't ax me how I know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes they are very nice!
> 
> Tip: Always keep extra batteries for it though. If they get weak the little fan won't blow efficiently and it will run out of propane much quicker. Don't ax me how I know.



This one doesn't have a fan or batteries. It sure does put out the heat though. 
Old alarm clock in the back. H22 don't throw nothing away.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2016)

Warming up nicely outside.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey.... you know what I meen 

Only in the 30s but the sun's a shinin so iffin you stay out of the wind it feels pretty good, got some rocks rollin off the hillside onto the road but going to wait till it WARMS  up a bit more then fire up the tractor and get them out of the way


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2016)

The Hog..... He is dead


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> The Hog..... He is dead



Pics Dude. PICS. 


Did he say wee wee wee


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics Dude. PICS.
> 
> 
> Did he say wee wee wee



He did say nothing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> The Hog..... He is dead



3:00 GON time is awfully late to make said piglet dead.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2016)

Blood don't sent that piggy wee wee weeing all the way home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 3:00 GON time is awfully late to make said piglet dead.



Pig passed at 9am


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Pig passed at 9am



He also taste better than expected!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2016)

Those 3 days off flew by.  'Bout time to geter done..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Those 3 days off flew by.  'Bout time to geter done..



Dang sho did go by fast....git-r-done!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This one doesn't have a fan or batteries. It sure does put out the heat though.
> Old alarm clock in the back. H22 don't throw nothing away.



Ok gotcha.....mine is the big buddy, one step up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok gotcha.....mine is the big buddy, one step up.





Thought I was yo big buddy ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok gotcha.....mine is the big buddy, one step up.



Yours is the one Cody was talking about. He said we got an awesome deal until he saw we got the little one.  But really, that little one will fill up the new small camper. Hope we never have to use it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought I was yo big buddy ??



You iz.....big boyy! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yours is the one Cody was talking about. He said we got an awesome deal until he saw we got the little one.  But really, that little one will fill up the new small camper. Hope we never have to use it.



I bought mine right after the snow/ice fiasco and there was nothing but it left on the shelf @ Academy. It was the display model, only one they had. It already had two (almost full) propane bottles in it and I lit it up just to see it burn there, so I bought it. 

Didn't even get a box. Went to KeebsMudfest and when it got pretty cool that night I just lit it up. Didn't even know it had a fan and batteries until I got up the next morning and the propane was gone and it was cold in the camper.

I just so happened to have spare batteries in the camper, imagine that  and discovered it required batteries for a small fan in it that day. I replaced the dead batteries and lit it the next night and set it to low and that thing kept us comfy all night on about half the fuel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2016)

Homemade pizza-store bought thin crust.....purty good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You iz.....big boyy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that.  H22 still talks about owing Mud's bro and sis-in-law for sharing their propane with us. 
I believe that was the last one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2016)

H22 cookin some kinda meat on the grill to have some home made Philly Cheese Steaks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I remember that.  H22 still talks about owing Mud's bro and sis-in-law for sharing their propane with us.
> I believe that was the last one.



Yes ma'am, it was! I really liked that place too, wish we could've kept going there. 

Total freedom with hot showers and toilets, hard to beat.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 cookin some kinda meat on the grill to have some home made Philly Cheese Steaks.



Mmmmmmm!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am, it was! I really liked that place too, wish we could've kept going there.
> 
> Total freedom with hot showers and toilets, hard to beat.
> 
> ...



Yep, loved that place. That's where I met most of yall. Hey, We going to the little Island Labor Day. 
That's a pretty cool place too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, loved that place. That's where I met most of yall. Hey, We going to the little Island Labor Day.
> That's a pretty cool place too!



Yep, absolutely love that place also!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2016)

Great, somebody done went and got DDD all mad in the weather thread and now he's gonna quit posting.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 7, 2016)

( in my most DJ sounding voice )

"I'm sending this next song out to QUACK and all of his bros to help them stay up all night on their shifts


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2016)

That's two good looking gals Mike !!


Goot Lawt knows they can't dance...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 7, 2016)

Good Morning Drivelers.  I've got to hit the road in a few minutes.  First to Columbia to pick up my sister, then right back across through Augusta on to St Mary's Hospital (Hospice) in Athens.

Please say a Prayer for our family.

Further details will be forth-coming in a few days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2016)

You got 'em EE, safe travels brother.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2016)

EE, as always keep the vehicle between the ditches and we will be send some prayers for the family.

hoq, about got this one the rear view.  How many do you have in a row?  3?

Well the well wasn't dry so I made coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2016)

Just 2 GW.


Good day all!!!


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2016)

Good morning Quack and Gobble
Be safe EE, prayers sent

Thanks for the coffee again bro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Morning Quack, Cramer and Gobble. Safe travels EE, prayers sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

Mornin fellows......

Safe travels and prayers Mike.


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2016)

Morning Moon & Chief -
G, Chief lives in the Hamptons.
You think he's feeling the Bern?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2016)

define feeling.








on second thought don't!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Morning Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning Moon & Chief -
> G, Chief lives in the Hamptons.
> You think he's feeling the Bern?



 

Mornin cramer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2016)

I be da knew weather man, ax me and I'll tellya what's gonna happen in yo backyard..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be da knew weather man, ax me and I'll tellya what's gonna happen in yo backyard..



Lemme check my ATT models and see if you got what it takes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2016)

Mronin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2016)

^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

Gonna do something a little different for SuperBowl meal. Having a fish fry. Got some frozen fish from last year and want to start cleaning out the freezer for this year. 

Will have some Oarderves, but just a simple snack-crackers with cream cheese and peppa jelly + a cheese ball.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna do something a little different for SuperBowl meal. Having a fish fry. Got some frozen fish from last year and want to start cleaning out the freezer for this year.
> 
> Will have some Oarderves, but just a simple snack-crackers with cream cheese and peppa jelly + a cheese ball.



Sounds goot! 
Got some country ham, biskits and red eye gravy this mronin
Gonna do some cheekun wangs and an artichoke dip so far.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds goot!
> Got some country ham, biskits and red eye gravy this mronin
> Gonna do some cheekun wangs and an artichoke dip so far.






Can't remember, but think I did wangs last year. 

I'm going to Dr. up my flour/corn meal to include a little bite.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2016)

Is it going to snow imby?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

T.P. said:


> Is it going to snow imby?



The DDD and the Malak models are currently in conflict. I'm waiting on the Z00 to come into agreement, but it is a waiting game at this point. The EGo model is in blocking mode for now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2016)

We b's driveling all ova the place.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2016)

My jonquils are blooming if this helps any.
Camilla bush is fixin to bust lose too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We b's driveling all ova the place.



 

spreadin da love.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> My jonquils are blooming if this helps any.
> Camilla bush is fixin to bust lose too!



Thanks for the update....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2016)

Update: H22 whooped up some guacamole dip. I don't eat the stuff. 
Now he's cutting the grass/leaves.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Update: H22 whooped up some guacamole dip. I don't eat the stuff.
> Now he's cutting the grass/leaves.



Fixin to cut the jonquils!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My jonquils are blooming if this helps any.
> Camilla bush is fixin to bust lose too!





Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to cut the jonquils!



just cut the pompous grass

noticed the forcithia is blooming too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2016)

Da popular and da white pine .... They gone! Sawed up an set aside ta dry an become wood werkin projects!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm missing triple D'z weather forecast


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm missing triple D'z weather forecast


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>



What?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> What?



Sunny and cool with blue skies. When the sun sets it will get dark and display stars.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sunny and cool with blue skies. When the sun sets it will get dark and display stars.



Thanks so much for the update. YOU da MAN Jeff fa fa. You da MAN!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sunny and cool with blue skies. When the sun sets it will get dark and display stars.



Oh okay... Thanks brother


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks so much for the update. YOU da MAN Jeff fa fa. You da MAN!



Quack cain't hold a candle to me, cept maybe when it comes to twista's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh okay... Thanks brother



YW....mrsH said I da man!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 7, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Drivelers.  I've got to hit the road in a few minutes.  First to Columbia to pick up my sister, then right back across through Augusta on to St Mary's Hospital (Hospice) in Athens.
> 
> Please say a Prayer for our family.
> 
> Further details will be forth-coming in a few days.





Hooked On Quack said:


> You got 'em EE, safe travels brother.





gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, as always keep the vehicle between the ditches and we will be send some prayers for the family.
> 
> hoq, about got this one the rear view.  How many do you have in a row?  3?
> 
> Well the well wasn't dry so I made coffee.





cramer said:


> Good morning Quack and Gobble
> Be safe EE, prayers sent
> 
> Thanks for the coffee again bro





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quack, Cramer and Gobble. Safe travels EE, prayers sent.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellows......
> 
> Safe travels and prayers Mike.




THANK YOU very much to all of you.  I just got back home after driving 454 miles since early this morning and my tail is dragging BUT I AM VERY THANKFUL FOR FRIENDS SUCH AS ALL OF YOU.  

Today was very tough day as my Sister and I most likely saw our brother for the final time since my brother and his family have agreed to discontinue normal care and let palliative care and hospice comfort him in his final days.  My brother is comfortable with his decision to facilitate his wishes.

Thank you again to all of you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2016)

made some sausage this weekend


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2016)

more


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2016)

Ma in laws black iron skillet !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ma in laws black iron skillet !!



Thems fighting words....LOL


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2016)

Quack did you see the other pics


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2016)

Sho did !!!  That's alotta work, but well worth it !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sho did !!!  That's alotta work, but well worth it !!



Start to finish 6hrs.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Good Monday morning. Thanks for the pics Blood. It is indeed a lot of work, but worth it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2016)

mooning morn 



or something like that.  

Believe this AM we will need several cups.

Sorry to hear EE but may your brother pass without pain.

bog, how'd the night go after all that work?   Lots of hands to share the task.   Never butcher a hog myself.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Morning Gobble. Thanks for the Java. Prayers still being sent EE, may your family and brother endure this trying time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2016)

Morning bro's, bout got this un whupped !!!



Hang in there EE, your still in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 8, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Quack, Moonpie, Gobblin, Chief, and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.


Gobblin, thanks for the fresh brewed coffee today as it is very much needed in helping me to get awake for sure.

Blood, it looks like that you definitely added another title to your resume this weekend.  "Butcher Extraordinaire" !!!!!  

Looks like you night-shifters have about got this work shift completed and hopefully you will go home and get some much needed rest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

Mornin Fellows.....


EE, sorry to hear about your brother, prayers for his comfort and the Family.

Nice going on the sausage, blood. Bet that was some good eating!

gobblein, Quack, Moon.......mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2016)

Hollatchya'll later.



Gimme a holla Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hollatchya'll later.
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a holla Blood.



aren't holla's up in the mtns?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> aren't holla's up in the mtns?






You can holla anywhere.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2016)

'Ceptin you can't holla "FIRE" at the picture show, unless you wanna go meet Bubba and friends..


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2016)

Came home and my daughter was cooking up some fresh sausage... That's awesome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

How'z the weather Quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Came home and my daughter was cooking up some fresh sausage... That's awesome!



Haven't had any fresh sausage in forever!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Haven't had any fresh sausage in forever!



Ain't nothing like it ... It's amazing how different it taste from store bought.

By the way... I grew up cutting meat both deer and pig with an occasional beef in there every now and then. From my early years to my late twenties we bootlegged sausage every winter after deer season.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't nothing like it ... It's amazing how different it taste from store bought.
> 
> By the way... I grew up cutting meat both deer and pig with an occasional beef in there every now and then. From my early years to my late twenties we bootlegged sausage every winter after deer season.



That's exactly what I'm talking about, big difference.

I did not know you were a butcher, except for spelling.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Start to finish 6hrs.


that's a lot of pig!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Quack, Moonpie, Gobblin, Chief, and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.
> 
> 
> Gobblin, thanks for the fresh brewed coffee today as it is very much needed in helping me to get awake for sure.
> ...


's for you and your family, EE.

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> How'z the weather Quack?





Most beautiful Chiefbro, temps are rising and so is the sun, and I'm tentoes UP !!





Jeff C. said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about, big difference.
> 
> I did not know you were a butcher, except for spelling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> that's a lot of pig!
> 
> 's for you and your family, EE.
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin galfriend. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Most beautiful Chiefbro, temps are rising and so is the sun, and I'm tentoes UP !!



Quack in the sack!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2016)

Mornin

I'm sorry to hear about your brother EE.

Nice pics Blood. I agree with the fresh taste better comment. H22 used to hog hunt a lot back in the day. The store bought pork almost taste rotten compared to fresh.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about, big difference.
> 
> I did not know you were a butcher, except for spelling.



Miss spelz are fun .... I'm not a butcher... Just had a lot of time spent uround one.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2016)

Whats going on in here


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!!


do you have any idea what that means???????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats going on in here



Nuttin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2016)

op2:


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2016)

crazy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> op2:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2016)

lunch time, later, dont want to be late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> op2:


ok, now da party has started!


Jeff C. said:


>


whatchu gigglin 'bout?


mudracing101 said:


> lunch time, later, dont want to be late.


 tried a new recipe off of "Tasty" on FB.......... cheekun, taters, all kinds of spices............ too blasted spicey for me, but can't throw it out.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> ok, now da party has started!
> 
> whatchu gigglin 'bout?
> 
> tried a new recipe off of "Tasty" on FB.......... cheekun, taters, all kinds of spices............ too blasted spicey for me, but can't throw it out.........



That idjit mrs tutu! 

I'll take it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2016)

Just saw 2 snow flakes.
Hope it's over.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 8, 2016)

EE prayers being sent fro, the Great Northwest 

I guess we need to change BOG to BOH (Bucther Of Hog ) Pork looks mighty fine just flash freeze some and send it this way 


Quack for your forcast ...weather is clear a bit cool at 30 but going to be sunshiney and almost 50 today. Rebecca and I think if it's nice enough we'll walk out to the shootin pit and fire off the pistols. Bought a box of 45 acps a while back and think it's time to go make some noise with the 1911 just love shooting that old gun.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That idjit mrs tutu!
> 
> I'll take it!


co-worker boy tried it, said it weren't even hot to him......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just saw 2 snow flakes.
> Hope it's over.


save it for me!!!!!!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> EE prayers being sent fro, the Great Northwest
> 
> I guess we need to change BOG to BOH (Bucther Of Hog ) Pork looks mighty fine just flash freeze some and send it this way
> 
> ...


 Hiya Mikey! pew-pew-pew


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> co-worker boy tried it, said it weren't even hot to him......
> 
> save it for me!!!!!!
> 
> Hiya Mikey! pew-pew-pew



That's what I like about the 1911 it's way more then just pew pew pew  more like BLAM BLAM BLAM 

Boy the sun feels good now to just get the temp up a few degrees


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> co-worker boy tried it, said it weren't even hot to him......
> 
> save it for me!!!!!!
> 
> Hiya Mikey! pew-pew-pew



I didn't figger it was based on your HOT pear relish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just saw 2 snow flakes.
> Hope it's over.



Mrs 22 = hallucinatin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

Big ol plate of fried fish, tater fries, coleslaw, tarter sauce, sliced sweet onion, french bread.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't figger it was based on your HOT pear relish.


Smartbutt, Imma gonna fix you one day............ note to self, save plenty of buck shot peppers for Chief........ done!


Jeff C. said:


> Big ol plate of fried fish, tater fries, coleslaw, tarter sauce, sliced sweet onion, french bread.


ohgoodlawd that sounds good!!!  Fax me a plate, pwease!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Smartbutt, Imma gonna fix you one day............ note to self, save plenty of buck shot peppers for Chief........ done!
> 
> ohgoodlawd that sounds good!!!  Fax me a plate, pwease!!!!!!



I'mon spice it up fore I Fax it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2016)

Sounds goot Jiff..
Can't saleep so I thawt I would checkinwitchaw!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon spice it up fore I Fax it.


 I'll go fix me another glass of tea then........


blood on the ground said:


> Sounds goot Jiff..
> Can't saleep so I thawt I would checkinwitchaw!


you gonna pay for it..........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Smartbutt, Imma gonna fix you one day............ note to self, save plenty of buck shot peppers for Chief........ done!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



buck shot peppers does not = smartt butt


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


     


Jeff C. said:


> buck shot peppers does not = smartt butt


heh-heh, we'll see about that............ but then, knowing you, it won't.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2016)

butt shot peppers ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow, my weather thread got deleted.  Wonder who got butt hurt about that ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> heh-heh, we'll see about that............ but then, knowing you, it won't.............




  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, my weather thread got deleted.  Wonder who got butt hurt about that ??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds goot Jiff..
> Can't saleep so I thawt I would checkinwitchaw!



check will more then likely BOUNCHE but then again bet you like that BOUNCE anyways  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, my weather thread got deleted.  Wonder who got butt hurt about that ??



Oh great now to find out the weather I got to go outside?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 8, 2016)

raining here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> butt shot peppers ???


I even googled it. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, my weather thread got deleted.  Wonder who got butt hurt about that ??



I knew you'd be upset.
Just know that yours wasn't the only one deleted.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> butt shot peppers ???


 no:no: idjit..........BUCK oh forget about it!


mudracing101 said:


> raining here


was here to, too, two!
Hey, when's Bo$$man coming back through??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I even googled it.
> 
> 
> I knew you'd be upset.
> Just know that yours wasn't the only one deleted.


ok, buck shot peppers is what we call them, but evidently they are wild peppers or wild brazilian chili peppers........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> ok, buck shot peppers is what we call them, but evidently they are wild peppers or wild brazilian chili peppers........



Never seen them before!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Never seen them before!


 they grow crazy over at Granma's........... we've only got one plant, but that thang is big!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> they grow crazy over at Granma's........... we've only got one plant, but that thang is big!



Pretty bush, I'd be afraid a child would get into them. They look like candy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> buck shot peppers does not = smartt butt



It might mean smarting butt on the way out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Pretty bush, I'd be afraid a child would get into them. They look like candy.




They would be candy to a coon butt like you . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Pretty bush, I'd be afraid a child would get into them. They look like candy.


It wouldn't take them long to learn...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> They would be candy to a coon butt like you . .


That's what I'm thinking!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It might mean smarting butt on the way out.


too many of them, I'm sure it would!


Later Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It might mean smarting butt on the way out.





Hooked On Quack said:


> They would be candy to a coon butt like you . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 8, 2016)

Ya crazy enough to want to get in front of Rebecca shootin the 45   Not me little hole are the 32 but when she fired the 45 things got a lot tighter


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2016)

Whad I miss? Besides left-handed cigarette bro saying something about bounce?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Whad I miss? Besides left-handed cigarette bro saying something about bounce?



Mess with me and I send my lefthanded wife after ya


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mess with me and I send my lefthanded wife after ya



But I ain't been nuffin but nice to ya bro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2016)

Baby it's cold outside. Will neva eva understand why folks like it. 
Wait........wrong thread.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening Mike, Blood and Jeff. Chicken and dumplings tonight. Oh and some zipper peas too. Looks like some sho nuff cold weather for the next few days.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Howdy Mrs. H. Mrs. Moonpie is getting ready to fire up the wood heater.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Baby it's cold outside. Will neva eva understand why folks like it.
> Wait........wrong thread.



I like it.... Hurts me that you speak so poorly of winter weather lovers...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2016)

Did I..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Did I..



You did.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Did I..



Yep!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You did.....



Did ya see my pig killin pics from the weekend


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Mrs. H. Mrs. Moonpie is getting ready to fire up the wood heater.



That's what I'm talking bout. AND, your suppa sound awesome for a cold Winter night. 
H22 cooked some top sirloin on the Weber this weekend. Low and slow. Cutting up some thin slices for a sammich.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yep!!



Sup G! 
We bout to have fried baloanee sammiches


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup G!
> We bout to have fried baloanee sammiches



Just had some homemade turkey burritos here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey Gobble. Fried egg and cheese too Blood?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I like it.... Hurts me that you speak so poorly of winter weather lovers...



desolate.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

Evenin Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Good evening Jeff. You got me wanting to fry some fish.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening, having a few drinky dranks tonite


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, having a few drinky dranks tonite


Rite there wit ya Wy, takes some back pain away and can fix up some suppa


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening Jeff. You got me wanting to fry some fish.



You got me wanting an egg cheese n ham on a english muffin.





Wycliff said:


> Evening, having a few drinky dranks tonite





Hornet22 said:


> Rite there wit ya Wy, takes some back pain away and can fix up some suppa



Evenin fellows!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Did ya see my pig killin pics from the weekend



I did....





por little piggy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2016)

Up and at it drivelers.   Da driveler was almost off the first page.  

Grabbing a cup and going to see what was so dang important to cause all those threads.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Morning Gobble. Not as cold as was predicted but still quite chilly. Coffee fits in just right.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2016)

agreed moonpie,  I just went outside to check out the weather since hoq's informational thread got taken down.    I can report that it is still dark but the wind is not too bad.

Believe I'll have another cup or to,2,tu,teau,tue,or tree.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Up and at it drivelers.   Da driveler was almost off the first page.
> 
> Grabbing a cup and going to see what was so dang important to cause all those threads.





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble. Not as cold as was predicted but still quite chilly. Coffee fits in just right.



Morning fellas! 
Bring on next winter ... Thisanz been a dud!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 9, 2016)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Moonpie, Blood, and also you sleepy drivelers that are still in that warm bed snoring right now.

I've got to find me some breakfast to go along with these couple of cups of Gobblin's hot fresh brewed coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning fellas!
> Bring on next winter ... Thisanz been a dud!



And the messican is doing all he can to make the next event slip slide away.   

morning blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2016)

blood, what did you do with the hog's belly?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And the messican is doing all he can to make the next event slip slide away.
> 
> morning blood





gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, what did you do with the hog's belly?



I ground it into hot sausage!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I ground it into hot sausage!



I finished up making bacon from a belly from the hog a neighbor popped on Sunday is why I wondered.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Morning EE and Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

Morning gobble, Moon, blood, EE.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Wind is getting up. Feels colder than it is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Wind is getting up. Feels colder than it is.



10-4, I couldn't read my outdoor thermometer, too dark. I felt and heard the wind starting to roar through the trees though. Didn't see any snow flakes here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

Gotta get Jag to work this mornin and scurry to a Dr's appt. immediately after dropping him off.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Blood.





Jeff C. said:


> Morning gobble, Moon, blood, EE.





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Wind is getting up. Feels colder than it is.




Good Morning Jeffro as I missed you earlier.

Moon, please cut off that wind machine that you have and also cut off ANY inkling of whatever type of precipitation that you might have as well.  Reach down in your huge bag of tricks and grab a big bag of "nothing" but SUNSHINE that has some nice warm rays in it too.  I'm tired of all of this rain and wet weather of sorts.  I haven't even been able to drive onto my property up in the country for the past couple of months.  Those poor little deer haven't had anything to eat for quite a while now and most of them have probably vacated my entire area by now.  Of course, it doesn't do any good to buy feed and still not be able to deliver it.  I did some calculating last month and realized just what a crazy fool that I am.  I actually only hunted for a total of only about 16 hours (6 trips) in the stand during this past deer hunting season.  My costs for this past year was over $3000 for everything associated with hunting.  I didn't even fire my gun during the 2014 OR THE 2015 hunting season either.  The price of venison has now risen to a new high of approximately $ 240 per pound of processed meat.    


BUT what the heck, I still enjoyed being in the woods and watching lots of deer again this past season.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Jeffro as I missed you earlier.
> 
> Moon, please cut off that wind machine that you have and also cut off ANY inkling of whatever type of precipitation that you might have as well.  Reach down in your huge bag of tricks and grab a big bag of "nothing" but SUNSHINE that has some nice warm rays in it too.  I'm tired of all of this rain and wet weather of sorts.  I haven't even been able to drive onto my property up in the country for the past couple of months.  Those poor little deer haven't had anything to eat for quite a while now and most of them have probably vacated my entire area by now.  Of course, it doesn't do any good to buy feed and still not be able to deliver it.  I did some calculating last month and realized just what a crazy fool that I am.  I actually only hunted for a total of only about 16 hours (6 trips) in the stand during this past deer hunting season.  My costs for this past year was over $3000 for everything associated with hunting.  I didn't even fire my gun during the 2014 OR THE 2015 hunting season either.  The price of venison has now risen to a new high of approximately $ 240 per pound of processed meat.
> 
> ...



HOLY DEER!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

Saw some wild hogs near Dulieville on the way home last night, they were in the edge of a field that has a small spit of woods between them & my place............. I wish I could catch them over my way!
(HUSH QUACK!!!)



Morning!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2016)

I feel your pain EE. It's been a weird winter! Morning Keebs. Blood done you hankering for some pork?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Mornin
Spitting that frozen stuff out there.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I feel your pain EE. It's been a weird winter! Morning Keebs. Blood done you hankering for some pork?


That and I hate to see hawgs take over & ruin a farm.....


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Spitting that frozen stuff out there.


 sure wish we could trade places for a bit........but it's cold down here too, I even got my ear muffs out this morning while feeding the chickens & cranking up the Blazer!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. We got sunshine and cold wind. You are right about them hogs tearing up a place. Today is Mrs. Moonpies birthday, asked where she wanted to eat. Told me she wanted a deep fried turkey for sammiches. Got one thawed and ready for the oil after work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. We got sunshine and cold wind. You are right about them hogs tearing up a place. Today is Mrs. Moonpies birthday, asked where she wanted to eat. Told me she wanted a deep fried turkey for sammiches. Got one thawed and ready for the oil after work.



Tell that pretty girl I said Happy Birthday!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. We got sunshine and cold wind. You are right about them hogs tearing up a place. Today is Mrs. Moonpies birthday, asked where she wanted to eat. Told me she wanted a deep fried turkey for sammiches. Got one thawed and ready for the oil after work.


Happy Birthday to the Mrs.!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Will do, thank yall.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Sho is a lot of drama in that weather thread. I think I'll just look out the winder from now on.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is a lot of drama in that weather thread. I think I'll just look out the winder from now on.


 ain't it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> ain't it?



LOVE, love, love your avatar. 
He's his grand-mama's boy aint he.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> LOVE, love, love your avatar.
> He's his grand-mama's boy aint he.


thank ya............. yeah he is, even when he's rotten, he's all mine!
oh, I cropped out the chicken nugget he had in his hand.........


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 9, 2016)

mid mornin' pass thru ...

Hey  y'all ....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> mid mornin' pass thru ...
> 
> Hey  y'all ....


well hi there, Andy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm in a snow globe and I don't like it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm in a snow globe and I don't like it.


 pictures, woman, PICTURES!!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> well hi there, Andy!



well Hello there young lady ....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> well Hello there young lady ....


~giggle~


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey, anyone heard from Crickett lately??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> pictures, woman, PICTURES!!



Seriously, it's hard to photograph. They are some big snow flakes tho.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

Pizza, couldn't wait!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seriously, it's hard to photograph. They are some big snow flakes tho.



I did too and the pix don't do it justice ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

Pizza + crushed cayenne pepper = better.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Fawty moe days an sprang will be here.................yay


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Pizza + crushed cayenne pepper = better.



I'd hav ta sit in the creek after the crushed peppers ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seriously, it's hard to photograph. They are some big snow flakes tho.





NCHillbilly said:


>


well, well, well, looky heah!


Jeff C. said:


> Pizza, couldn't wait!


 I got some chicken & dumplin soup......... something my SS sent, can't wait to try it.


Jeff C. said:


> Pizza + crushed cayenne pepper = better.


 I like that on my pizza too, to, two!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Fawty moe days an sprang will be here.................yay


 you're as bad as your wife, ain'tcha?


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you're as bad as your wife, ain'tcha?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you're as bad as your wife, ain'tcha?



Yep, cept she's perfectly good at it, imma still learning


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Yep, cept she's perfectly good at it, imma still learning


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> I'd hav ta sit in the creek after the crushed peppers ...



Be honest with ya, it really isn't that hot. Jag brought it home from his work today. It was fresh ground from their garden. I noticed a lot of green peppers in it before they ground it, good flavor with a little bite.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 9, 2016)

Sunshine and 27 ( kind of nipply) but going to get up to around 50 with nutin but sunshine my kind of a day 

Rebecca and I took a little ride around yesterday afternoon but nothing really wanted to be photographed and kicked it into high gear everytime I tried except the geese and they just tried to hide


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Be honest with ya, it really isn't that hot. Jag brought it home from his work today. It was fresh ground from their garden. I noticed a lot of green peppers in it before they ground it, good flavor with a little bite.


That sounds good!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sunshine and 27 ( kind of nipply) but going to get up to around 50 with nutin but sunshine my kind of a day
> 
> Rebecca and I took a little ride around yesterday afternoon but nothing really wanted to be photographed and kicked it into high gear everytime I tried except the geese and they just tried to hide


bottoms up!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hey, anyone heard from Crickett lately??



 Drive by........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sunshine and 27 ( kind of nipply) but going to get up to around 50 with nutin but sunshine my kind of a day
> 
> Rebecca and I took a little ride around yesterday afternoon but nothing really wanted to be photographed and kicked it into high gear everytime I tried except the geese and they just tried to hide



 

Good pics, Mike



Keebs said:


> That sounds good!
> 
> bottoms up!



Yes ma'am, it was better than I thought it was going to be. More like spicing/flavoring it, than peppering it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Drive by........



Whoaaaa....slow down their galfriend, the roads might be slick.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Drive by........


 There you are!


Jeff C. said:


> Whoaaaa....slow down their galfriend, the roads might be slick.


you can't tell them young'uns nuttin!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> There you are!
> 
> you can't tell them young'uns nuttin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> There you are!
> 
> you can't tell them young'uns nuttin!





Crickett said:


>



Busted!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Stopped snowing! 



Then it started back. 
Littlest flakes I've eva seen. Looks like a blizzard. Now the ground is turning white.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stopped snowing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tease!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrrr, Dawn wants me to clean out/organize the freezer..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> tease!!!!!!!



I just sent you a text pic. Now my car is SLAP covered.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, Dawn wants me to clean out/organize the freezer..




No tellin what you'll find!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

Quack = honeydoos


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, Dawn wants me to clean out/organize the freezer..


I gotta do that this weekend, plus buy another one & find somewhere to put the dang thing!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just sent you a text pic. Now my car is SLAP covered.


WOW!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I gotta do that this weekend, plus buy another one & find somewhere to put the dang thing!
> 
> WOW!


Stopped snowing again.

We got a stand up in the pantry for regular food, a chest in the bulldawg room for wild stuff and we are fixing to plug Cody's chest freezer from his apartment that's downstairs in for the Sam's food stuff. 
We don't eat out much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> No tellin what you'll find!





Hopefully some deer meat from last year.






Jeff C. said:


> Quack = honeydoos





I clean it out and organize it, one trip to the grocery store and she'll have it in a mess again.  I swear she just opens the door and throws stuff in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hopefully some deer meat from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not how you're suppose to do it
Then slam the door real fast.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2016)

91 idjits viewing the whether thread


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's not how you're suppose to do it
> Then slam the door real fast.





Yep, you taught her well.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stopped snowing again.
> 
> We got a stand up in the pantry for regular food, a chest in the bulldawg room for wild stuff and we are fixing to plug Cody's chest freezer from his apartment that's downstairs in for the Sam's food stuff.
> We don't eat out much.


 I know what ya mean!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hopefully some deer meat from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now, we have our own way of dis-organized organization!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 91 idjits viewing the whether thread



^^^^^
And this idjit goes over there and makes a post.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^^
> And this idjit goes over there and makes a post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 91 idjits viewing the whether thread



I left just in time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean!
> 
> Hey now, we have our own way of dis-organized organization!





She sends me in there to get sumpin KNOWING dang well I ain't gonna find it.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^^
> And this idjit goes over there and makes a post.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

another blizzard. This time the flakes are huge.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> another blizzard. This time the flakes are huge.





Sideways pics ???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She sends me in there to get sumpin KNOWING dang well I ain't gonna find it.


no:no: I don't like anyone plundering in my freeza!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> another blizzard. This time the flakes are huge.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Almost got this one made. You get that freezer cleaned up Quack?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you Andy!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Almost got this one made. You get that freezer cleaned up Quack?






Naw Moonbro, I gotta get likkered up for that job..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Still snowin.

Put a sizable down payment on my retirement shack today. 
They say the food is awful over there, but we got 3 freezers.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Still snowin.
> 
> Put a sizable down payment on my retirement shack today.
> They say the food is awful over there, but we got 3 freezers.


Save a room for me........... I'll even bring my freezers too!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Save a room for me........... I'll even bring my freezers too!!



Already got your name on one of the rooms. I promise not to mess with your freezer.  AND it's pet friendly. 
Actually that place rents less a week than our literal shack on the beach. 
Snow stopped! for now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Mighty fancy digs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mighty fancy digs!!



I'll put your name on a room if'n you bring your grills and deep fryer and such!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Already got your name on one of the rooms. I promise not to mess with your freezer.  AND it's pet friendly.
> Actually that place rents less a week than our literal shack on the beach.
> Snow stopped! for now.


on the room..............
 on da snow.............

Later Folks!!  Stay Warm!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2016)

Evening folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Deal Mrs. H. Good evening Blood. Did you get your swim in?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2016)

Home again home again giggady gig.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Deal Mrs. H. Good evening Blood. Did you get your swim in?



I wonder if he floated?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Deal Mrs. H. Good evening Blood. Did you get your swim in?



Yep... I will say it's down right cool in the shade!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm sure it is Blood. Hello Gobble. Mrs. Moonpie requested a fried turkey for her birthday. Got one doing the backstroke in some peanut oil rat now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm sure it is Blood. Hello Gobble. Mrs. Moonpie requested a fried turkey for her birthday. Got one doing the backstroke in some peanut oil rat now.



Man that sounds delicious! Do you stuff anything inside the bird before frying it? I put a large yellow onion in mine!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2016)

I've never put anything in the cavity when frying. May give it a try next time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm sure it is Blood. Hello Gobble. Mrs. Moonpie requested a fried turkey for her birthday. Got one doing the backstroke in some peanut oil rat now.



yum yum


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening Blood. Did you get your swim in?





gobbleinwoods said:


> I wonder if he floated?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 9, 2016)

yes


well


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Sup RB

Live from werk!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup RB
> 
> Live from werk!


Fixing to crash, and burn!!.....Been up since 4:30 this morning!!......Had to do some quality training before, and after shifts this morning!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fixing to crash, and burn!!.....Been up since 4:30 this morning!!......Had to do some quality training before, and after shifts this morning!!



10fo .... Take it easy brother


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2016)

Quackbro?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Blood, Gobble, Quack, EE? Morning fellas.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood, Gobble, Quack, EE? Morning fellas.



morning moon,

I was over checking out the weather thread to see who got schooled on proper posting procedures in the PPP thread.      I did so because either someone has a fire close by and the ash is drifting down IMBY or it is snowing again.   Did not want to do a nowcast and get scolded.   

Anyway the coffee got a chance to brew while I was outside and reading back.

Want a cup or two?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yessir, thank you. They have been testy over there as of late. Check out the cafe this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moon,
> 
> I was over checking out the weather thread to see who got schooled on proper posting procedures in the PPP thread.      I did so because either someone has a fire close by and the ash is drifting down IMBY or it is snowing again.   Did not want to do a nowcast and get scolded.
> 
> ...


Mernin G


Moonpie1 said:


> Yessir, thank you. They have been testy over there as of late. Check out the cafe this morning.



MAN ... that turkey looks gooood!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Preciate it Blood. It was pretty tasty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2016)

Mornin gobble, blood, Moon......reckon I need to go look at the PPP thread for the latest in the drama episode.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2016)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, Jeffro, and to you other sleepy drivelers this morning.

I slept an extra hour this morning just to get my beauty sleep.  Lawd knows, I needed it too.  It is really "nipply"  outside this morning too !!!   

Catch up with you guys later this morning as I've got places to go and things to do right know.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Morning Jeff and EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobble, blood, Moon......reckon I need to go look at the PPP thread for the latest in the drama episode.



Look don't touch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2016)

Where's gobble? 

Might have to get off the couch, had to bring my truck BACK to the shop late yesterday afternoon.  It started sputtering again and check engine light came back on. I left it there and waiting to hear back from them today after they "work it in".


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Look don't touch.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's gobble?
> 
> Might have to get off the couch, had to bring my truck BACK to the shop late yesterday afternoon.  It started sputtering again and check engine light came back on. I left it there and waiting to hear back from them today after they "work it in".



Quack is looking to buy a truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack is looking to buy a truck.



 

He'd buy a Dodge before he bought this 20 year old Ford.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2016)

Mernin............ payroll.............. get your hours in........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin............ payroll.............. get your hours in........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin snow flake!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Look don't touch.





Jeff C. said:


> Mronin snow flake!



 If all that snow hada stuck to the ground, we'd be in a world of hurt. Snowed non stop all day. Pretty Pretty sunshine hera this mronin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2016)

I just had a dunkin donut advertisement pop up on the side of my screen. 
That was cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Morning Keebs and Mrs. H. Sho is cold here at 31220!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs and Mrs. H. Sho is cold here at 31220!


here in the 31750 too, got my floor heater going, central ain't cuttin it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs and Mrs. H. Sho is cold here at 31220!





Keebs said:


> here in the 31750 too, got my floor heater going, central ain't cuttin it!



27 in the 30606. Wind chill 16. Wind gust 30 mph.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> here in the 31750 too, got my floor heater going, central ain't cuttin it!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> 27 in the 30606. Wind chill 16. Wind gust 30 mph.



Tanks for the updates! 

It be's chilly hera too!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin............ payroll.............. get your hours in........




Keebs, I emailed my hourly work log to you early this morning covering the past two weeks.  This week was only 98 hours (now don't forget that 14 hours of that was double-time because of Sunday work).  

Of course, this week was down somewhat from last week because last week it was 114 hours with 12 hours of that being double-time on Sunday).

I am surely expecting a really big check for the past two weeks.  If you would be so kind, just put that check in the mail to me and I will be Happy, Happy, Happy !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tanks for the updates!
> 
> It be's chilly hera too!


you're welcome!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I emailed my hourly work log to you early this morning covering the past two weeks.  This week was only 98 hours (now don't forget that 14 hours of that was double-time because of Sunday work).
> 
> Of course, this week was down somewhat from last week because last week it was 114 hours with 12 hours of that being double-time on Sunday).
> 
> I am surely expecting a really big check for the past two weeks.  If you would be so kind, just put that check in the mail to me and I will be Happy, Happy, Happy !!!!!


Noted.......... don't forget to sign the enclosed consent form and initial the garblygook about my share............


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you're welcome!
> 
> Noted.......... don't forget to sign the enclosed consent form and initial the garblygook about my share............



Well that won't be any problem at all.  I promise that I won't put down your name down as a dependent on my tax return either !!!!  

Yep, I will be glad to mail you cold cash back to you in a large unmarked envelope too.  Is this enough for you and will it fit into your mailbox ?????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well that won't be any problem at all.  I promise that I won't put down your name down as a dependent on my tax return either !!!!
> 
> Yep, I will be glad to mail you cold cash back to you in a large unmarked envelope too.  Is this enough for you and will it fit into your mailbox ?????


That'll do for this week............. and the mailman knows to put it in my hands!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2016)

Dang, I just noticed that this Driveler thread is about completely over-cooked.

It is time for someone to start cooking up another one here shortly.  And speaking of cooking, I am hungry enough to eat the west end of a duck flying east right now.  Cracker-Barrell looks like a good choice today.  I forgot that I still have two $25 gift cards from there and also one from Chick-Fil-A too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> That'll do for this week............. and the mailman knows to put it in my hands!



It pays to have a really good mailman !!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2016)

Is it just me or have ya'll noticed Mud, hdm03, Dert and Louie all been MIA lately. Keebs, can you please ride by the park and check on em


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2016)

i herra.........Mud; Dirt and Nancy are still at the park


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2016)

got to cold for me


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2016)

lock er down.....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is it just me or have ya'll noticed Mud, hdm03, Dert and Louie all been MIA lately. Keebs, can you please ride by the park and check on em


 yes'm, on it!


hdm03 said:


> mud?


quit that, last post!


----------

